# [VC] EVGA to launch GeForce GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition with 6GB RAM



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> EVGA is preparing the most powerful GeForce GTX 780 Ti on the market.
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti KingPin Edition
> GeForce GTX 780 TI KPE is something I heard about before the launch of the original GTX 780 Ti. Back then it was an acronym for Black Edition. KPE simply stands for KingPin Edition. Vince "k|ngp|n" Lucido is an extreme overclocker known for breaking many world records in GPU performance. EVGA teamed up with him again to make a new product, which basically is a GeForce GTX 780 Ti on steroids.
> 
> What is so special about it? 6GB RAM, no TDP limit and unlocked voltage. That's why it's refereed as a 'new card'. At this point I don't know if KPE is EVGA's exclusive or is it actually a new model card from NVIDIA itself. Maybe that's why we haven't seen MSI's GTX 780 Ti Lightning yet? Nevertheless, it's good to see NVIDIA finally allowing AIBs to launch new models without pointless restrictions.
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 TI KingPin Edition will be released in December.


Source: VideoCardz.com


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Holy mother of God.
This will be highly overpriced.


----------



## szeged

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446062/vc-evga-teasing-new-geforce-with-carbon-fiber-cooler


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446062/vc-evga-teasing-new-geforce-with-carbon-fiber-cooler


Yes, I've seen that it's posted there too, but I think this card deserves a separate thread, now that it's confirmed what exactly it'll be.







And this way more people will see it. (e.g. ZOMG, 6GB 780 Ti, must click on thread!!!111eleven).


----------



## Hukkel

This is something that actually DOES make sense. Even if it is expensive. Unleased beast.
Someone make a waterblock for it and clock it into high heavens


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Very nice


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*
> 
> Yes, I've seen that it's posted there too, but I think this card deserves a separate thread, now that it's confirmed what exactly it'll be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this way more people will see it. (e.g. ZOMG, 6GB 780 Ti, must click on thread!!!111eleven).


well then lets discuss it

from what weve been shown so far

king pin edition 780ti

6gb of vram which wont really help overclocking benching enthusiasts at all. only for the people crying they need a 6gb card to game with, in which case 99% of the potential features will be useless.

software voltage unlocked maybe? that would be awesome for everyone who missed their chance at an evbot, or cant find one used on ebay or something.

custom pcb or reference? if its a classified pcb, then itll be a great card. reference pcb? still a great card but less potential(imo) than the classified pcb one.

price - im guessing it will be fairly heavy on the price, what with all the extra features, 6gb of vram and kingpins name on it.

depending on how good it is, it might be worth the money though. im still grabbing a 780ti classy though


----------



## driftingforlife

Hmmm, I am looking forward for some OC results.


----------



## barkinos98

Dude if its a kingpin edition i'm 100% sure they'll have some improvement over the stock, hell maybe even improvement over the 780Ti Classified!









Looking forward to something i probably cant afford... :/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude if its a kingpin edition i'm 100% sure they'll have some improvement over the stock, hell maybe even improvement over the 780Ti Classified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to something i probably cant afford... :/


if you want an improvement over the classified pcb, grab a lighting









(sorry evga, its kinda true







, and im an evga fanboy







)


----------



## HighTemplar

4 of these are mine. I'm selling my 2 780 Ti's as soon as I get a couple of these


----------



## fleetfeather

might have a beefier PCB, which would give another bit of rationale as to why the 780Ti Classy features the same PCB as the 780 Classy; KP edition is going to be EVGA's highest-end card, so it retains the highest-end components

E: "EVGA GTX 780 TI KingPin Edition will be released in December" Jacob deffs said it would be a 2014 release earlier today...


----------



## mcg75

I would only be interested if this thing comes with a guaranteed clock of at least 1254 mhz. Boost would put it into the 1306-1320s easily.

That would be beastly.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> might have a beefier PCB, which would give another bit of rationale as to why the 780Ti Classy features the same PCB as the 780 Classy; KP edition is going to be EVGA's highest-end card, so it retains the highest-end components
> 
> E: "EVGA GTX 780 TI KingPin Edition will be released in December" Jacob deffs said it would be a 2014 release earlier today...


Remember this is videocardz story. Their penchant for making things up to get page hits knows no bounds.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Remember this is videocardz story. Their penchant for making things up to get page hits knows no bounds.


also this.

jacob already said we most likely wont see this card in 2013, meanwhile videocardz is saying " coming out in december derp derp click on us"


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Remember this is videocardz story. Their penchant for making things up to get page hits knows no bounds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also this.
> 
> jacob already said we most likely wont see this card in 2013, meanwhile videocardz is saying " coming out in december derp derp click on us"


WhyCry gon' be mad


----------



## Fniz92

I'll never need 6gb vram for anything I will ever do.
Classified will be released at the start of December and that thing is mine.


----------



## Oubadah

Will it have the damned GPU boost disabled by default?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> WhyCry gon' be mad


sorry but its


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> snip












---

is everyone else here thinking about a $1k+ price tag for this?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Please let us step up our standard 780Ti's to this!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Please let us step up our standard 780Ti's to this!


can only step up to reference cards, and reference cards dont come with "kingpin" on the pcb


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also this.
> 
> jacob already said we most likely wont see this card in 2013, meanwhile videocardz is saying " coming out in december derp derp click on us"


Jacob:
Quote:


> Yes the card will be revealed this year, but availability probably won't be till early next year


----------



## szeged

evga - post random small picture of an upcoming card

videocards -

OMG WE HAVE ALL THIS INFORMATION ABOUT THIS INSANE NEW CARD THATS COMING OUT IT HAS X SPECS AND X SPECS AND X AND X AND X AND CLICK ON US LIKE US WEBSITE TRAFFIC CLICK US LIKE US X SPECS


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Jacob:


is there a chance you could specify when a "coming out" date is a paper launch rather than a retail release? i feel like this could've been done a bit better, especially since all of us had read what jacob said earlier









clarity is the key to not getting flamed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Hmmm, I am looking forward for some OC results.


I can already feel a 2GHz submission on the front page of the bot


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> is there a chance you could specify when a "coming out" date is a paper launch rather than a retail release? i feel like this could've been done a bit better, especially since all of us had read what jacob said earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarity is the key to not getting flamed


If I knew the exact date I would post it.








EVGA is known for paper launches. Just look at almost all Classified cards, they are usually announced with reference models, but not available for days or weeks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> If I knew the exact date I would post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA is known for paper launches. Just look at almost all Classified cards, they are usually announced with reference models, but not available for days or weeks.


yeah I understand







in saying that, it'd be nice to see you acknowledge that lack of specificity; I mean we here on OCN know it's probs not going to be out in 2013, but from reading your article, one might be mislead into thinking this card was actually dropping for purchase in December when in fact;

a) we don't know that for sure
b) we have other sources suggesting that isn't the case (jacob)


----------



## WhyCry

When I'm using term 'to be released' I usually mean NDA lifting on reviews. Availability for purchase is always very hard to confirm.

Same goes for R9 290(X) custom cards, some manufacturers confirm it's second or third week of December for the release, but they cannot confirm when these cards are going to hit the shelves.


----------



## DoomDash

Well I found my cards!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it fair to say close to $900 price tag?


----------



## lightbringer

what a name for a vga card..
Kingpin?!


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it fair to say close to $900 price tag?


haha you kidding ? try $999-$1299


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> haha you kidding ? try *$999-$1299*


that's sound fairly right..as k|ngp|n has it's name on it


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it fair to say close to $900 price tag?


i could understand the 780 vs 770, but with the diff in case of 780ti vs 780, i would stick to 2 500 780 like gigabyte 780 oc 3gb, tough it does depend on resolution you are pushing


----------



## s-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Holy mother of God.
> This will be highly overpriced.


Yup.
$20 says that on release evga shows it beating pretty much every other card on the market- but thats because they literally cherry pick the cards and have a very successful overclocker on their payroll. It'll be a very questionable purchase instead of a 780 ti/290x unless you have money to burn and live for benchmarks.


----------



## -z3r0-

When will there be exact specs about clock speed/v-ram/price for this card? A German source states that his card will only have 3GB because of the NVIDIA restrictions.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/306599-release-evga-gtx-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-edition-fuer-extremuebertakter-update.html
Reading about 6GB at videocardz.com I am a little confused now. Maybe Jacob can clear this up







.


----------



## h2spartan

If priced right, I will buy but if the price is astronomically higher than the 780ti classy, I see no real reason to choose it over the classy.


----------



## CaliLife17

less vram would increase OC potential. I think it will be 3GB not 6gb for this reason. Kingpin is more about OC then High res VRAM usage.


----------



## Scorpion667

I will buy it if it comes with an invitation and plane ticket to Kingp1n's next bench session.

Otherwise, it's just another classified, why pay the premium for kingpin printed on a PCB? I will admit 6GB is nice though. BF4 is a VRAM hog for sure. Really depends on their pricing.

oh and... skynet BIOS /thread


----------



## Fan o' water

My interest would be for the extra vram.
Did the Titan ever use its 6 gb of vram when gaming at 2560*1600? Metro LL doesn't seem to need 3 Gb and I don't have Crysis 3.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

All hail the new king.

Not only of 1080p gaming, but 1440p, 1600p, and 4K gaming.









Where is your paltry 4GB of video memory now AMD?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> All hail the new king.
> 
> Not only of 1080p gaming, but 1440p, 1600p, and 4K gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your paltry 4GB of video memory now AMD?


Yeah and check the price


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah and check the price


Some of us don't care about price.


----------



## King4x4

That Ram will be only viable for 7680x1440 resolutions.

Sadly if I am correct it will be priced at $800 which defeats the purpose.

Thats the price of 2x290 that will rip it asunder in anything over 1440 due to it's godly 512-bit interface.


----------



## Death Saved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> All hail the new king.
> 
> Not only of 1080p gaming, but 1440p, 1600p, and 4K gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your paltry 4GB of video memory now AMD?


But wont the 384 bit bus degrade its performance on high resolutions with all/most of the bells and whistles?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Some of us don't care about price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> That Ram will be only viable for 7680x1440 resolutions.
> 
> Sadly if I am correct it will be priced at $800 which defeats the purpose.
> 
> Thats the price of 2x290 that will rip it asunder in anything over 1440 due to it's godly 512-bit interface.


If this does have 6gb ram no way it is $800.

The standard 3gb TI classy is going to be close to $800. This card with same VRAM of Titan, fully unlocked gk110, faster than a Titan. Try more like $1,100 - $1,200

Whether u care about price or not, it's still a wallet rape for whAt it is. I bought 2x titans, but that doesn't mean they should of been 1k each. Nvidia is really going overboard with GPU pricing.

I still don't think this will have 6gb though. That would Hurt OC potential which is what kingpin is all about.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> That Ram will be only viable for 7680x1440 resolutions.
> 
> Sadly if I am correct it will be priced at $800 which defeats the purpose.
> 
> Thats the price of 2x290 that will rip it asunder in anything over 1440 due to it's godly 512-bit interface.


Sigh...comparing 2 gpus to 1. Again, rehashed over and over, most extreme overclockers aren't concerned with price. Much like the initial Titan sales, it will prove to be a big seller I am sure.


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Where is your paltry 4GB of video memory now AMD?


Remember the Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic 6GB version?







Just wait until they unveil an R9 290X Toxic 8GB version!


----------



## degenn

As awesome as this card will be I can't help but feel a little pissed off. I just bought a pair of Ti's (after having sold my Classy HydroCoppers) and now they announce these... and it's not like they didn't know about it before -- they withheld it. To me they are almost purposely screwing their customers over.









I wouldn't really care if there was a decent amount of time elapsed from the 780Ti launch but this is just too soon. Guess that's the price we pay as early adopters, sigh...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> But wont the 384 bit bus degrade its performance on high resolutions with all/most of the bells and whistles?


Nope.

While AMD uses a wider 512-bit bus to memory, it is slower. nVidia uses a narrower 384-bit bus, but it is much faster.

Think of it this way, if you have a 1" garden hose and open the faucet up 3/4ths the way, it will fill the bucket in 2 seconds. If you have a 3/4" garden hose and open the faucet up fully, it will still fill the bucket in 2 seconds. Either way, the water (data) will go from the faucet (memory) to the bucket (GPU) at in the same amount of time.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> is everyone else here thinking about a $1k+ price tag for this?


I'd be HIGHLY surprised if they managed to pull this off for $899.99, but most likely it will be a $999.99 or $1199.99 card.

Sure a Corvette is nice, and reasonably affordable (ie R9 290X), but if you want PURE SPEED and POWER, like a McLaren P1, it's going to cost you ... but make no mistake, it will leave that Corvette in the dust.


----------



## Petet1990

Nope lol zr1 with bolt ons and tune spank anything


----------



## zealord

I am glad that EVGA did not wait to show those teasers. Other companys probably would have waited after the 780 Ti Classified launched to show off new material.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am glad that EVGA did not wait to show those teasers. Other companys probably would have waited after the 780 Ti Classified launched to show off new material.


This is exactly why I waited before pulling the trigger on a reference 780 ti, I knew the classy was coming. EVGA is usually good about getting info out early. Jacob, the EVGA rep on here, is awesome about getting info to us when he gets it. Now that I hear about the Kingpin edition, I may hold out for that.


----------



## Arm3nian

When is the classy hitting stores? I read 29th in that other thread, did they extend it a little?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> When is the classy hitting stores? I read 29th in that other thread, did they extend it a little?


Yep they did. It's now sometime in December -- still no firm date though.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> When is the classy hitting stores? I read 29th in that other thread, did they extend it a little?


I think Jacob said a good chance in the first week of Dec. though I'm not sure if that has changed also.


----------



## AznDud333

probably all the chips kingpin deems inadequate to break records xD


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I'd be HIGHLY surprised if they managed to pull this off for $899.99, but most likely it will be a $999.99 or $1199.99 card.
> 
> Sure a Corvette is nice, and reasonably affordable (ie R9 290X), but if you want PURE SPEED and POWER, like a McLaren P1, it's going to cost you ... but make no mistake, it will leave that Corvette in the dust.


tbh, this isn't going to leave a 780Ti classy behind. the same will probably apply to other $750-800 custom Ti's, depending on whether they're voltage unlocked









---

to those above ^ the classy is due around 6-8th Dec


----------



## Death Saved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> While AMD uses a wider 512-bit bus to memory, it is slower. nVidia uses a narrower 384-bit bus, but it is much faster.
> 
> Think of it this way, if you have a 1" garden hose and open the faucet up 3/4ths the way, it will fill the bucket in 2 seconds. If you have a 3/4" garden hose and open the faucet up fully, it will still fill the bucket in 2 seconds. Either way, the water (data) will go from the faucet (memory) to the bucket (GPU) at in the same amount of time.


So its only going to be truly relevant when we get GDDR6?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> So its only going to be truly relevant when we get GDDR6?


Not sure what you mean, the GDDR5 on nVidia cards are already faster than the GDDR5 on the R9 200's. On R9 290's, the speed is 1.25GHz (5GHz effective). On the GTX 780's the stock speed of the memory is 6GHz, and easily OC's to over 7GHz.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> As awesome as this card will be I can't help but feel a little pissed off. I just bought a pair of Ti's (after having sold my Classy HydroCoppers) and now they announce these... and it's not like they didn't know about it before -- they withheld it. To me they are almost purposely screwing their customers over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really care if there was a decent amount of time elapsed from the 780Ti launch but this is just too soon. Guess that's the price we pay as early adopters, sigh...


only on the internet do we get mad at a company for releasing more options for their customers. Options which happen to top previous offerings... :|


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

… Still waiting on those 12 GB vram cards. Quadro K6000 is just out of my league.


----------



## CallsignVega

Really the only practical difference I see between this Kingpin card and the 780TI classified is if it has 6GB VRAM or not. If it's still 3GB, your pretty just much paying for a name and maybe a fancier air cooler.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Really the only practical difference I see between this Kingpin card and the 780TI classified is if it has 6GB VRAM or not. If it's still 3GB, your pretty just much paying for a name and maybe a fancier air cooler.


yeah pretty much.

i dont need 6gb of vram for benching, so that is meh to me. Unlocked software voltage is nice, but i have an evbot, so again meh to me. better air cooler? please...air benching? i dont think so


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude if its a kingpin edition i'm 100% sure they'll have some improvement over the stock, hell maybe even improvement over the 780Ti Classified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to something i probably cant afford... :/
> 
> 
> 
> if you want an improvement over the classified pcb, grab a lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry evga, its kinda true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and im an evga fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

but this will have the K|NP|IN ZOMBIE PCB!!!!


why do you think its red???


----------



## szeged

kingpin zombie pcb is the classified pcb since the epower board is is basically the classified power section lol


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> kingpin zombie pcb is the classified pcb since the epower board is is basically the classified power section lol


you just laid a turd on my joke after that batman reference on the owners thread . . .


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you just laid a turd on my joke after that batman reference on the owners thread . . .


youre welcome


----------



## looniam

you forgot:


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*


Interesting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*


Less interesting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA is preparing the most powerful GeForce GTX 780 Ti on the market.
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti KingPin Edition
> GeForce GTX 780 TI KPE is something I heard about before the launch of the original GTX 780 Ti. Back then it was an acronym for Black Edition. KPE simply stands for KingPin Edition. Vince "k|ngp|n" Lucido is an extreme overclocker known for breaking many world records in GPU performance. EVGA teamed up with him again to make a new product, which basically is a GeForce GTX 780 Ti on steroids.
> 
> What is so special about it? 6GB RAM, no TDP limit and unlocked voltage. That's why it's refereed as a 'new card'. At this point I don't know if KPE is EVGA's exclusive or is it actually a new model card from NVIDIA itself. Maybe that's why we haven't seen MSI's GTX 780 Ti Lightning yet? Nevertheless, it's good to see NVIDIA finally allowing AIBs to launch new models without pointless restrictions.
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 TI KingPin Edition will be released in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: VideoCardz.com
Click to expand...

Just as lame as I expected it to be.


----------



## TheRoot

kingpin edition ? can i have theroot edition


----------



## Petet1990

Want that 6gb..for 3 moniter setup


----------



## CaliLife17

new image

http://instagram.com/p/hSUAqCuIfa/


----------



## szeged

looks like some see through shroud showing the nickle plated heatpipes.


----------



## stilllogicz

subbing.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*


Is that a Black Backplate already attached with Kingpin's name or a black PCB? I study these pics for any details we normally might miss.









Looks like there's something behind the PCB in the top picture as well painted black.


----------



## Atham

This is going to be so overpriced that it wouldn't even be funny.


----------



## Ghoxt

My February 2013 Quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Boggles my mind thinking what they may have ES samples of 7xx series right now they are tinkering with and refining. So to be clear the 700 series R& D started a year ago most likely...just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just once I'd like to see an Nvidia Kingpin edition card. No LN2, just some 2 slot extra power madness.


I really need to either go to Las Vegas, play the stock market, or buy some lottery tickets


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> This is going to be so overpriced that it wouldn't even be funny.


Limited edition "named" things usually are.

Eddie Bauer anyone?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Limited edition "named" things usually are.
> 
> Eddie Bauer anyone?


Shelby would be more appropriate.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Shelby would be more appropriate.


Depending on the price, maybe Enzo Ferrari or Ferdinand Porsche.


----------



## fleetfeather

overcars.net


----------



## szeged

was looking around on 3dmark for some results similar to mine and found this


----------



## brasco

Priced it cheaper than a Titan and I'm in, unless anyone else fancies bringing out a 6Gb card.


----------



## szeged

meh just gonna go for the regular classified, i dont need 6gb anymore


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> meh just gonna go for the regular classified, i dont need 6gb anymore


If I was just gaming, I'd 100% go with a 3GB model, I doubt there are any games that'll come close to saturating that.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> If I was just gaming, I'd 100% go with a 3GB model, I doubt there are any games that'll come close to saturating that.


I will mostly be gaming on a single screen with standard TI classy's, so i feel non Kingpin edition will be just fine for me. I am coming from 2x Titans, and I never got close to the 6gb limit, and I cant say i passed 3gb on any games that i remember .

I also feel i am not a good enough overclocker or crazy enough to really take advantage of the Kingpin edition, i wouldnt do that card justice i feel.


----------



## arcade9




----------



## cdoublejj

Do we know if there will be a version with rear facing power connectors?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> meh just gonna go for the regular classified, i dont need 6gb anymore


Not convinced this is 6GB just yet. I wonder how they will differentiate it between the 780Ti classified though if it doesn't have more VRAM. Maybe extremely binned chips and voltage above 1.35 without EVBOT?


----------



## knightsilver

Look out, here come the kids with their dumb money. Large corporations should have more regulations on how much than can screw dumbazz kids........


----------



## boredgunner

I wonder if MSI will do a 6GB 780 Ti.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> meh just gonna go for the regular classified, i dont need 6gb anymore


How come you are gaming on a single monitor?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How come you are gaming on a single monitor?


surround has been giving me troubles lately, too much hassle lol.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Look out, here come the kids with their dumb money. Large corporations should have more regulations on how much than can screw dumbazz kids........


I really hope you mistakenly forgot the "/sarcasm" tag.

If not, you might just be the most hopelessly misguided person I've ever met on Overclock.net.


----------



## motherpuncher

http://instagram.com/p/hSUAqCuIfa/


----------



## CaliLife17

So it looks like the base plate for the ACX cooler will be red instead of black, and the black plastic shroud on the normal Ti Classified (around the fan) will be clear instead of black. Im sure this is going to look really sexy.

Still must resist and buy only non-kingpin 780ti Classys


----------



## CallsignVega

Very nice. So confirmed 780Ti Classified, but special Kingpin version with maybe higher stock clocks and custom air cooler. The largest question is 6GB or 3GB?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Very nice. So confirmed 780Ti Classified, but special Kingpin version with maybe higher stock clocks and custom air cooler. The largest question is 6GB or 3GB?


That is the question.

I have a battle going on in my head right now about this. On one side im saying, well it has a backplate, so that COULD be an indication that it has 6gb of ram, since it looks like the normal ti classy doesnt come with a backplate. Could also just be for looks, since this card needs to look its sexiest.

The other side is saying that if this is really mean for pure OC, then 3gb would be logical choice over 6gb since it will offer a better OC potential.

So we will see what side wins out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Supposed leak on a German forum:

Name: EVGA GTX 780 TI CLASSIFIED K|NGP|N Edition
Core: 1280MHz
VRAM: 3Gb
TDP: Unlimited
Voltage: Unlimited

Pretty nice stock clocks! Just to put that into perspective, it's faster than my water cooled custom BIOS overvolted 1300 MHz Titan's. Although I don't think in practise it will be any faster than a "regular" 780Ti Classified with a water clock. That fancy special edition air cooler would just get removed anyways.

I think it will be 3GB (maybe some special memory for overclocking) which I honestly am glad for. Will be the perfect card for my single-GPU flight sim build if I can get the core to 1500+.


----------



## CaliLife17

The only difference then that could be between this and normal Classy is Cosmetics and probably higher binned chip. I would think that the TDP and Voltage unlocks could be achieved on a normal Classy with some bios tweaks.

Will be interesting what EVGA charges as a premium on this over the standard ti Classy. If its >100 difference i would probably get these instead of 2x ti classy.


----------



## CallsignVega

Standard air cooled 780Ti Classified will be $749-$799, so this will be $899-$999 IMO. If it has a highly binned GPU and maybe some higher quality VRAM that regular cards don't get, I'm all in!


----------



## Petet1990

i would really like for it to be a 6gb card as i want to do a multi monitor setup


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Very nice. So confirmed 780Ti Classified, but special Kingpin version with maybe higher stock clocks and custom air cooler. The largest question is 6GB or 3GB?


For being a card, built around a name synonymous with benching and ln2, I should hope 3gb, More ram is just harder to overclock.. Anyone looking at this card for daily, is essentially buying one and keeping it out of "the right hands".. Really IMHO this card shouldn't even come with an air cooler, kinda like those Intel cpus that dont come with a cooler, Too extreme for stock cooling, Aftermarket required


----------



## Capwn

double post


----------



## degenn

No 6gb = no care for me


----------



## Zaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> No 6gb = no care for me


QFT, please let it be 6gb


----------



## szeged

so, is it just a classified card with a custom cooler and no need for an EVBOT, like unlimited volts through software? if so thats really awesome but ill still be opting for the regular 780ti classy since i have an evbot lol.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Holy mother of God.
> This will be highly overpriced.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## szeged

780ti classified that can use software to get to 1.5v instead of needing an evbot, then awesome. But i already have an evbot, and would save $100 by not having K|ngp|n printed on my pcb


----------



## Alatar

Do want.

Hope they make enough that EU also gets some.

(bloody EVGA always ignoring EU)


----------



## szeged

limited production run - 5 available world wide, estimated stock for EU - 0


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> limited production run - 5 available world wide, estimated stock for EU - 0


Nah -1 for EU HAHAHHAHAH


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Nah -1 for EU HAHAHHAHAH


i can see it now, alatar orders one from USA, pays all the shipping and customs etc etc, some secret agent evga man shows up and steals it from his bench.

evga 1

alatar/EU -1


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can see it now, alatar orders one from USA, pays all the shipping and customs etc etc, some secret agent evga man shows up and steals it from his bench.
> 
> evga 1
> 
> alatar/EU -1


HAHAHAHAHA No acknowledgment of the bought product sent him a 760 instead.


----------



## nyk20z3

I am stationed in Germany and have not paid any fees to get stuff here.

I've ordered from Newegg,Amazon,PPCS and it was just like being back in the states.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am stationed in Germany and have not paid any fees to get stuff here.
> 
> I've ordered from Newegg,Amazon,PPCS and it was just like being back in the states.


i think since youre still a US citizen its basically the same thing for you guys over there







i had no problems shipping stuff to my brother in iraq. Just paid the normal shipping price and boom done.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am stationed in Germany and have not paid any fees to get stuff here.
> 
> I've ordered from Newegg,Amazon,PPCS and it was just like being back in the states.


Huge majority of the US retailers do not ship internationally including newegg. Don't know if it's different if you're in a US military base somewhere...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Huge majority of the US retailers do not ship internationally including newegg. Don't know if it's different if you're in a US military base somewhere...


They will but only certain items..

Like I was going to go with triple Asus IPS 24" monitors recently and for example Amazon won't ship them here!

I was like S$$$ but yet they have shipped me a bunch of other items so it's hit or miss.


----------



## szeged

Wonder why they wouldnt ship it to you, ive shipped my brother pretty much everything he needed to have a surround setup over in iraq with 0 problems lol


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

You boys go ahead and have your fun now. I'll see you in 4-5 months when the GTX 880 is available.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> You boys go ahead and have your fun now. I'll see you in 4-5 months when the GTX 880 is available.


If we get a card that just about twice as fast as 1 Titan next year, I'll definitely upgrade. Was planning to skip next gen if it was only like 10-15 percent faster.


----------



## -z3r0-

Jesus that "Roadmap" is ooold and probably outdated.


----------



## Shaolin7

If that German site leak is true, and it's only 3GB, I'm with degenn and Zaid -- I'll just stay away. That would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> You boys go ahead and have your fun now. I'll see you in 4-5 months when the GTX 880 is available.


latest info suggests that only the low- and mid-range Maxwell cards will release Q1 2014, with the high-end Maxwell cards releasing towards Q3 or Q4 of 2014

each to their own tho


----------



## CallsignVega

Don't mis-read that "march of the GPU's" slide. It isn't talking solely about speed, it's talking about speed per watt of power usage. Maxwell could have much more power savings, so the end performance difference could be much less than that chart portrays. Here's hoping it's super fast though!

Back to the card at hand:

Studied the cooler, it's identical to the current Classified cooler, just clear with carbon decals.

Means the PCB is the same, same power delivery etc. Current Classified water blocks should fit fine.

99% sure it will have 3GB VRAM.

The only questions left:

Will it have an EVBOT port, and if so, must it be used to get over 1.35V like a regular Classified.
Have the GPU chips been binned to an even higher state than regular 780Ti Classified cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Don't mis-read that "march of the GPU's" slide. It isn't talking solely about speed, it's talking about speed per watt of power usage. Maxwell could have much more power savings, so the end performance difference could be much less than that chart portrays. Here's hoping it's super fast though!
> 
> Back to the card at hand:
> 
> Studied the cooler, it's identical to the current Classified cooler, just clear with carbon decals.
> 
> Means the PCB is the same, same power delivery etc. Current Classified water blocks should fit fine.
> 
> 99% sure it will have 3GB VRAM.
> 
> The only questions left:
> 
> Will it have an EVBOT port, and if so, must it be used to get over 1.35V like a regular Classified.
> Have the GPU chips been binned to an even higher state than regular 780Ti Classified cards.


Jacob has told me _fairly confidently_ via PM that it will support EVBot. He's also said in the past that the 780Ti classy has the same pcb as the 780 Classy, and that this was done to allow for the re-use of classy waterblocks

edit: I'm talking about the 780Ti Classy


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Don't mis-read that "march of the GPU's" slide. It isn't talking solely about speed, it's talking about speed per watt of power usage. Maxwell could have much more power savings, so the end performance difference could be much less than that chart portrays. Here's hoping it's super fast though!
> 
> Back to the card at hand:
> 
> Studied the cooler, it's identical to the current Classified cooler, just clear with carbon decals.
> 
> Means the PCB is the same, same power delivery etc. Current Classified water blocks should fit fine.
> 
> 99% sure it will have 3GB VRAM.
> 
> The only questions left:
> 
> Will it have an EVBOT port, and if so, must it be used to get over 1.35V like a regular Classified.
> Have the GPU chips been binned to an even higher state than regular 780Ti Classified cards.


The only problem I have with your line of thinking is if it is in fact only 3gb vram, the only real benefit would be unlimited tdp over the classified?? Or is there something else? Otherwise I think the 6gb vram is a possibility, depending on whether or not they intend to potentially lower the price of the titan and adjust everything to fit this in. Such a boost would only be allowed if NVIDIA gave the ok, and if they were to it would mean there has to be some sort of price shuffling going around, otherwise we're talking an MSRP of over 1k.


----------



## CallsignVega

With this card being based on Kingpin, it's really designed to break records IMO. 6GB would be counter productive to that. Kingpin has disabled 3GB of RAM on his Titan's during testing. Plus NVIDIA still has a product out there for large VRAM users needs, the Titan isn't going anywhere.

EDIT: Just thought of a possibility. There could be a dual BIOS switch in which one BIOS enables 3GB of VRAM for benching, and the other BIOS enables all 6GB. So you could choose the best of both worlds.


----------



## Caples

Oh god no. Please no. It officially has a clear shroud. It's hideous.



Looks like I'm buying some 780 ti ACX shrouds.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Looks like I'm buying some 780 ti ACX shrouds.


do you have a source for buying them separately lol? I'm keen for some custom spraypaint/spraydye sessions


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> If that German site leak is true, and it's only 3GB, I'm with degenn and Zaid -- I'll just stay away. That would be pretty disappointing.


3 gigs is better for benching. If this is a card that's somehow using the kingpin brand then I hope it has 3 gigs.

I'd much rather have that than a 6 gig card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Oh god no. Please no. It officially has a clear shroud. It's hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm buying some 780 ti ACX shrouds.


The card is supposed to have a TEK9 fat on it anyways.

Also the classy cards are taller, normal shrouds don't fit.

I actually even like it. Kind of retro, reminds me of the 7900GTX


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Oh god no. Please no. It officially has a clear shroud. It's hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm buying some 780 ti ACX shrouds.


Not digging the clear plastic shroud at all. Sure, it's not going to matter for most that buy these as they'll get better cooling. After Nvidia's reference coolers this round though, some cheap plastic garbage like that just looks laughable on what will undoubtedly be an $849+ card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 3 gigs is better for benching. If this is a card that's somehow using the kingpin brand then I hope it has 3 gigs.
> 
> I'd much rather have that than a 6 gig card.
> The card is supposed to have a TEK9 fat on it anyways.
> 
> Also the classy cards are taller, normal shrouds don't fit.
> 
> I actually even like it. Kind of retro, reminds me of the 7900GTX


Theres a reason they dont make cards like that anymore al. Nasty


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Theres a reason they dont make cards like that anymore al. Nasty


that's a sexy card, too bad the thermal dynamics of it are awful lol


----------



## CaliLife17

I am actually digging the clear shroud. Though I agree that most people will swap it out for some heavier duty cooling.

I do wish though they would release some specs or atleast a price (even price range) for this card. With the normal 780ti Classy possibly dropping this upcoming week, i would like to know where this stands compared to the normal classy before i purchase two. I dont want to end up purchasing 2x ti classys then 2 weeks later, this gets revealed for $75 more. That would suck (though i would think this cards come in at $899)


----------



## Ovrclck

So we're still looking at the first week of December?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Also Maxwell is around the corner, why keep buying Kepler based GPUs when you know something much better is coming soon.


Dude, take your troll fest elsewhere.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> It makes Nvidia realize people are willing to spend stupid kinds of cash for their GPUs.
> 
> GPUs haven't ever been as expensive as they are now, want to know why? It's because people are accepting Nvidia price gouging.


The new Nvidia cards have just been amazing, Titan, 780, 780ti, Classified and Lightnings- Can you blame people for not wanting them? It's obvious that money is not an issue. besides it's just money, it comes and it goes...


----------



## Shaolin7

What I don't understand is that EVGA Jacob said that it was more of a new card, as opposed to a cooler refresh / iteration. Furthermore, he had stated that the 780 Ti Classified was on schedule to be revealed in Dec (this first upcoming week?), so by reading into that a little it sounded like there was some differentiation between the two products. Maybe it's just me getting my hopes up, only to get disappointed... but I am still waiting to see final specs to see what's what.

And incidentally, there's no reason to rip into people wanting this card; whatever reasons they have for purchasing it, they are theirs and theirs alone. There is zero reason for them to justify anything to people questioning them, and it is a little insulting to think people are questioning what others do with their discretionary income. Come on now... be a bit more mature than this.


----------



## Asus11

the titan is the titan for a reason









this will be 3gb,I can tell you now

if I can get my titan to 1200-1300 im happy and will keep.. as I got it super cheap anyway same price as a 780 classy


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I remember the 8800 ultra in 2007 going for something like 830 when it launched. Adjust for inflation to todays prices and you're around 915. We're not exactly all that far off...
> 
> And frankly if AMD were able to keep up with the performance AND design (specifically talking about the terrible reference coolers in this scenario), nvidia would feel more pressure to lower prices. As it is we've already seen price drops with the launch of AMD's new lineup. Economics is the name of the game, and if you want prices to be lowered you need to have increased competition or decreased wages/demand. Telling enthusiasts in forums not to buy it is ridiculous. Enthusiasts by definition are willing to spend the extra cash to get what they want.


QFT
People need to learn more about Economics


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I remember the 8800 ultra in 2007 going for something like 830 when it launched. Adjust for inflation to todays prices and you're around 915. We're not exactly all that far off...
> 
> And frankly if AMD were able to keep up with the performance AND design (specifically talking about the terrible reference coolers in this scenario), nvidia would feel more pressure to lower prices. As it is we've already seen price drops with the launch of AMD's new lineup. Economics is the name of the game, and if you want prices to be lowered you need to have increased competition or decreased wages/demand. Telling enthusiasts in forums not to buy it is ridiculous. Enthusiasts by definition are willing to spend the extra cash to get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT
> People need to learn more about Economics
Click to expand...

i'm still going to hate szerged.


Spoiler: not for you!



unless he sends me one of his "rejects" up north here as a birthday/xmas gift.
turning 50 ya know and still act 5


----------



## ProjectZero

OMG... just saw this thread and the first post... CAN I HAZ THIS NOA!!!!









6Gigz + unlocked voltage... oh and no tdp limit...

Theres the 780, R9 290X/Titan, then theres DAMN and than theres this...


----------



## suriya8080

I'm thinking this card is the classified card? So there isn't no 2 different cards coming out, kingpin or classified?


----------



## Asus11

ps4 is definately worth it in my eyes.. for killzone gran turismo and fifa games alike..

I will cop to play with friends etc

but pc gaming is another level, as these new consoles cant push 2k res

on topic I dont think this kingpin is going to be worth a purchase as it will be probably £700 in the UK


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> On ultra at what resolution? I smell horse manure......


1280x720 85Hz.









Anyways, is it 6GB or 3 on the vram? Or both o.o. By the sounds of it we still don't know for certain but I'm betting on just 3GBs so they can leave the Titan at the high res and as this card will be a record breaker needing less memory. Wonder what kind of clocks this monster will have at stock, maybe I read it wrong or made it up, but there was a rumor of 1200 MHz? Can't imagine the speeds with a waterblock or especially when someone dumps some ln2 on it.


----------



## ladcrooks

Well here comes Nvidia's first $2000 gaming GPU









Joking aside - wonder what more can you get out of this architecture? Surely this has been flogged too death now


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I though proper maxwell was coming nearer to the end of next year, with only the low end maxwells 'around the corner'.


This is exactly what I've heard too


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Well here comes Nvidia's first $2000 gaming GPU


Nah...

That card will be the 12gb 790 Classified with the unobtanium shroud.









Sad thing is, I would probably get one just because.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I though proper maxwell was coming nearer to the end of next year, with only the low end maxwells 'around the corner'.


As well as Kepler worked out for Nvidia, you have to expect that's what they'll do again for Maxwell. The only reason they would bring an early full-size Maxwell card would be if AMD forced them to via performance. I just don't see that happening. I'll likely only get in on the "full-size" generations from here on out. 700, 900 series, etc.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> As well as Kepler worked out for Nvidia, you have to expect that's what they'll do again for Maxwell. The only reason they would bring an early full-size Maxwell card would be if AMD forced them to via performance. I just don't see that happening. I'll likely only get in on the "full-size" generations from here on out. 700, 900 series, etc.


Well there is also the possibility that "GM-104" small die Maxwell chip on 20nm won't be enough to beat current 780 Ti/Titan cards. They cannot release a GTX 880 on a small die that is worse than a 780(Ti)/Titan or just around the same performance. It has to better.

But you are right about the AMD part. I hope they get a nice boost by the consoles and can focus more on good GPUs this time and put the pressure on Nvidia so they can't hold back.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well there is also the possibility that "GM-104" small die Maxwell chip on 20nm won't be enough to beat current 780 Ti/Titan cards. They cannot release a GTX 880 on a small die that is worse than a 780(Ti)/Titan or just around the same performance. It has to better.
> 
> But you are right about the AMD part. I hope they get a nice boost by the consoles and can focus more on good GPUs this time and put the pressure on Nvidia so they can't hold back.


I can't recall a generation where the Gx104/114 part hasn't been significantly better than the previous Gx100/110. 460's were better than 285's. 680's were better than 580's. I fully expect complete GM104 to mop the floor with complete GK110. I'm not sure it'll be a nearly 50% improvement like we saw from GF110 -> GK104, but I think it will be a significant improvement none the less.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I can't recall a generation where the Gx104/114 part hasn't been significantly better than the previous Gx100/110. 460's were better than 285's. 680's were better than 580's. I fully expect complete GM104 to mop the floor with complete GK110. I'm not sure it'll be a nearly 50% improvement like we saw from GF110 -> GK104, but I think it will be a significant improvement none the less.


460s (especially the lower end gimped 768mb models) really weren't faster than 285s.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I can't recall a generation where the Gx104/114 part hasn't been significantly better than the previous Gx100/110. 460's were better than 285's. 680's were better than 580's. I fully expect complete GM104 to mop the floor with complete GK110. I'm not sure it'll be a nearly 50% improvement like we saw from GF110 -> GK104, but I think it will be a significant improvement none the less.


Yes, but the 780/Titan and especially the 780 Ti are very good cards and I don't think that going from 28 to 20nm is such a huge gain, especially considering that we are slowly going to hit a wall there.
Maybe we are all wrong and they will release something weird inbetween all our guesses. Like a 438 mm² die like the 290X for the 880 this time and a bigger die later on.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

I want this card. I want it immediately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> QFT
> People need to learn more about Economics


Yep. If you're a minority in a market making the highest end/fastest product, you get to charge a premium for it. It takes competition for those prices to drop, and quite frankly, there isn't any right now. When the 290x came out, the price dropped immediately, so it's not as though Nvidia is sitting on a throne holding the prices beyond our reach.


----------



## cravinmild

Is this card really coming out?

Is it just me or does anyone else feel the 7xx (high end) cards caused most unrest with consumers who paid to get the best card only to find out the next week something was held back and a new faster version is out. Normally its like x80 becomes top model with a dual gpu version later. Just seems we are getting raped with this gen.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is this card really coming out?
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel the 7xx (high end) cards caused most unrest with consumers who paid to get the best card only to find out the next week something was held back and a new faster version is out. Normally its like x80 becomes top model with a dual gpu version later. Just seems we are getting raped with this gen.


I think the proper question is, are we being duped out of our money, or are we impulse buying? There is much more innovation and hardware improvement in the 700 series than I recall over the past two generations. Are we to complain about innovation, or about our inescapable urges to buy things as soon as they come out?







There's so much awesome stuff we just can't have it all!

When the 780ti was announced, I was intrigued but refused to go with it. Not gonna spend $700+ on a 3GB card (I have personal reasons for this, though I understand why GPU would matter more to most users than VRAM). I said I'd wait until they released a 6GB model, and here we are. I am very excited, currently using up all of my VRAM way too often.


----------



## LCRava

This GPU will not come out until January and it will not have 6GB VRAM. Confirmed by Jacob at the EVGA Forums:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=2

Posts # 56 and 58.

Here's to hoping a fully enabled Titan comes out at some point. Nvidia policies suck ass


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 460s (especially the lower end gimped 768mb models) really weren't faster than 285s.


Significantly wasn't the right word, but they were faster. The benches I looked at showed a different story than the ones you show. Also, early Fermi was pretty lackluster. I think Nvidia is expecting big things from Maxwell.

I don't pretend to know what they're bringing when and how it relates to current parts. I do know that we won't see big Maxwell until they absolutely have to bring it. If they can get away with 800's being GM104 cards, that's what we'll see again.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> This GPU will not come out until January and it will not have 6GB VRAM. Confirmed by Jacob at the EVGA Forums:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=2
> 
> Posts # 56 and 58.
> 
> Here's to hoping a fully enabled Titan comes out at some point. Nvidia policies suck ass


3GB is good.

If the PCB carries the kingpin name the card needs to be benching oriented.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> This GPU will not come out until January and it will not have 6GB VRAM. Confirmed by Jacob at the EVGA Forums:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=2
> 
> Posts # 56 and 58.
> 
> Here's to hoping a fully enabled Titan comes out at some point. Nvidia policies suck ass


Well there go my dreams.


----------



## fleetfeather

it'd be nice to know what each of these cards differ in, so people can make a educated choice between the two when the first one releases (hopefully this week or early next week)

so many unknowns at this point lol


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 3GB is good.
> 
> If the PCB carries the kingpin name the card needs to be benching oriented.


Well, for 4K benching and gaming it sucks ass. IMHO, they still need to release a fully enabled GK110 with proper VRAM.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 3GB is good.
> 
> If the PCB carries the kingpin name the card needs to be benching oriented.


That's what i'm hoping for. I don't want to wait another month for this card. I'm most likely going Classified. If it was going to be 6GB, then that would have been a rough decision. I'm building for gaming, not benching. So Classified's should be the best for me. Of course, I reserve the right to change my mind once the Kingpin specs come out.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Well, for 4K benching and gaming it sucks ass. IMHO, they still need to release a fully enabled GK110 with proper VRAM.


I think 4K will be Maxwell's forte. Kepler isn't really built for it, nor did it need to be. The 0.0001% of people running 4K res and greater can buy 4 Titans. A year or two from now when there are decent 4K gaming monitors available the GPUs will have much better support for them.

Maxwell will be out before 4K makes it to anyone but the very first of the earliest adopters.


----------



## strong island 1

also people talking about maxwell around the corner. even if reference cards were around the corner you would have to add another couple months for non-reference versions. If these new cards come out in a few weeks they should be top dog for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Ghoxt

As is, neither AMD nor Nvidia has put out the single 4K card yet. the way things are going I may wait for the "4K" single card...790 or maxwell,

Though this Kingpin edition looks tempting. Two might be just right









Though one could only pray for fixed scaling of SLI and Quad SLI "790*2"


----------



## szeged

so jacob confirmed its 3gb and wont release until january.

we should seperate news into more sections

i suggest the following

real gpu information over here

videocardz "information" over here


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so jacob confirmed its 3gb and wont release until january.
> 
> we should seperate news into more sections
> 
> i suggest the following
> 
> real gpu information over here
> 
> videocardz "information" over here


any new deetz on the Ti Classy?


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so jacob confirmed its 3gb and wont release until january.
> 
> we should seperate news into more sections
> 
> i suggest the following
> 
> real gpu information over here
> 
> videocardz "information" over here


but the "inside source" said it was 6gbz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> any new deetz on the Ti Classy?


Jacob said most likely they will start popping up next week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> but the "inside source" said it was 6gbz


videocardz "inside source" is the voice in their heads saying " make something up so we get more site traffic"


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Jacob said most likely they will start popping up next week.
> videocardz "inside source" is the voice in their heads saying " make something up so we get more site traffic"


I used to be an associate editor on a tech related news site (it was mostly gaming end).

Everyone does this. That's why I don't take much stock in these types of rumors aside from hope and wish fulfillment. Then I cry a lot when I find out it was all a lie.


----------



## Zaid

so Jacob pretty much said "Nvidia only allows 6GB of Vram on titan", that means there wont be any 6gb Gk110 besides titan for a long time (or ever). time to give my $$ to the red guys.

what a shame, i would have loved a 6gb 780ti no matter how much it costs over the 290x.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> any new deetz on the Ti Classy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> but the "inside source" said it was 6gbz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaid*
> 
> so Jacob pretty much said "Nvidia only allows 6GB of Vram on titan", that means there wont be any 6gb Gk110 besides titan for a long time (or ever). time to give my $$ to the red guys.
> 
> what a shame, i would have loved a 6gb 780ti no matter how much it costs over the 290x.


do you have a resolution that really pushes the vram usage? if so the titan or 290x would probably be the better choice anyways







My guess is once we see the typical non reference cards like classified, lightning, HOF etc etc, that will be the end of the road for gk110, except for dual gpu cards, which will probably be limited to 3gb anyways, since getting 6gbx2 onto one pcb should be entertaining to watch.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have a resolution that really pushes the vram usage? if so the titan or 290x would probably be the better choice anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is once we see the typical non reference cards like classified, lightning, HOF etc etc, that will be the end of the road for gk110, except for dual gpu cards, which will probably be limited to 3gb anyways, since getting 6gbx2 onto one pcb should be entertaining to watch.


Resolution isn't the only thing that pushes VRAM usage. Game modifications--namely large size texture packs--do as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Resolution isn't the only thing that pushes VRAM usage. Game modifications--namely large size texture packs--do as well.


i am 100% aware of that, it just slipped my mind actually







thanks for bringing it up though, ive been meaning to play skyrim again on the 780ti, i only played it super modded with my titans so vram wasnt an issue.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i am 100% aware of that, it just slipped my mind actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for bringing it up though, ive been meaning to play skyrim again on the 780ti, i only played it super modded with my titans so vram wasnt an issue.


It's actually really interesting. My better half is playing on a GTX 770 4GB--one GB above my VRAM. I have a superior GPU and a [slightly] faster CPU (RAM is the same). Our games work on a very close to equal level I can handle large battles with lots of characters running around without lag, but I do struggle a bit more when immediately loading textures exiting a cave. I also experience more crashes due to VRAM reaching its limits (once I hit 2.9GB usage it's game over for me).

It seems 4GB is just the right amount; just one extra gigabyte is the difference between CTDing and not CTDing. It's not just Skyrim, either, but many other games I've modded. Unfortunately I need the faster GPU for my regular work, but don't want to stretch budget to a titan when the 780ti exists.

I would happily give this company my money if they would make cards with higher VRAM. I mean, really, how expensive is it to give us one extra gigabyte in the 780 or the 780ti? Just one.


----------



## Zaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have a resolution that really pushes the vram usage? if so the titan or 290x would probably be the better choice anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is once we see the typical non reference cards like classified, lightning, HOF etc etc, that will be the end of the road for gk110, except for dual gpu cards, which will probably be limited to 3gb anyways, since getting 6gbx2 onto one pcb should be entertaining to watch.


I want to use gtx 780TI 6gb sli for 4k gaming. i looked around for benchmarks a few months ago, and some games at 1080p with 4xAA were using 2.2-2.8GB of Vram ( i know that not all the ram is currently being used to render the scene).

i would think once u go to 4k, and have the horsepower behind it (2x gk110 Gpus overclocked on water). 3GB of ram will not be enough.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaid*
> 
> I want to use gtx 780TI 6gb sli for 4k gaming. i looked around for benchmarks a few months ago, and some games at 1080p with 4xAA were using 2.2-2.8GB of Vram ( i know that not all the ram is currently being used to render the scene).
> 
> i would think once u go to 4k, and have the horsepower behind it (2x gk110 Gpus overclocked on water). 3GB of ram will not be enough.


honestly for 4k gaming right now i would go with 3 way 290x and use the money saved to buy waterblocks for them. If you went with 3 way titans atm, that would be kind of silly, assuming you are only buying new ones. And a 780ti 6gb edition would be a good $850 at the least im guessing. The 290x would be the best for your situation if you were to buy today.

oops there goes my nvidia bias again!


----------



## Zaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> honestly for 4k gaming right now i would go with 3 way 290x and use the money saved to buy waterblocks for them. If you went with 3 way titans atm, that would be kind of silly, assuming you are only buying new ones. And a 780ti 6gb edition would be a good $850 at the least im guessing. The 290x would be the best for your situation if you were to buy today.
> 
> oops there goes my nvidia bias again!


i would not have a problem spending $850 on a 780TI 6gb. with decent aftermarket cooling. still alot cheaper then a titan, OC better, and is faster (more cores).

and due to my mobo, i can only run 2 way sli/CF . that's why i really wanted a 780TI as it has more potential then a 290x(and 2gb more vram).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaid*
> 
> i would not have a problem spending $850 on a 780TI 6gb. with decent aftermarket cooling. still alot cheaper then a titan, OC better, and is faster (more cores).
> 
> and due to my mobo, i can only run 2 way sli/CF . that's why i really wanted a 780TI as it has more potential then a 290x(and 2gb more vram).


Used titans are going for $650 average (last i checked) and if you get an EVGA one the warranty transfers to you, that could be a good two way option for you if you really dont want to go for the 290x.

The 290X + waterblock would still be cheaper and perform about the same, if not better than the titan at 4k though. And unfortunately it seems 780ti 6gb is out of the picture for people in your situation now =\


----------



## CallsignVega

Confirmed 3GB now, starting to think the only difference between the Kingpin version and the regular 780Ti Classified is purely cosmetic.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Confirmed 3GB now, starting to think the only difference between the Kingpin version and the regular 780Ti Classified is purely cosmetic.


Aren't they the same card? meaning all 780ti Classy's will have Kingpin on them?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Aren't they the same card? meaning all 780ti Classy's will have Kingpin on them?


nope, they are two different cards as jacob stated over on the evga forums, and on here on the classified announcement thread


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Aren't they the same card? meaning all 780ti Classy's will have Kingpin on them?


No.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope, they are two different cards as jacob stated over on the evga forums, and on here on the classified announcement thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No.


What the devil are they doing then? With the 6gb out of the equation, they better add more than just a kingpin logo, unless it come pre overclocked to the max, by kingpin himself.


----------



## CallsignVega

Um this is EVGA. Nothing against them, but they had like 11 "different" cards all using the GTX 680 GPU on launch. Variety is the spice of life, eh?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What the devil are they doing then? With the 6gb out of the equation, they better add more than just a kingpin logo, unless it come pre overclocked to the max, by kingpin himself.


Its most likely going to be a highly binned 780Ti on the Classified PCB, with some aesthetics changes, probably to accomodate the ability to easily install a GPU pot for LN2 benching. And having less VRAM is actually going to be more beneficial.

This is essentially going to be the card for someone pushing for WRs, not an every-day powerhouse. But that's just my opinion on what I think this card will be.


----------



## zealord




----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*


Well.. there we have it.. 2 8 pin and 1 6 pin = 375W of madness...


----------



## szeged

the 290x lightning has the same pci-e pins too, these should give each other a good run for their money lol.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Don't forget another 75W from PCI-E slot


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Don't forget another 75W from PCI-E slot


so 450w from just stock settings, interesting. Please put some good stock bios on these









will we be needing an evbot to get past 1.35 on these cards? or will there be software control past 1.35?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Don't forget another 75W from PCI-E slot


LOL.. yea... if ONLY these were blower style coolers - 4 Way SLI would be insane! That's 1800W JUST for GPUs!









Definitely need a 2KW PSU..









Btw, Jacob, any hints on price difference between the 'regular' 780Ti Classy and this one?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> What games are you guys playing that require all this power?
> 
> I'm still running 2 480s playing BF4 60-90s fps
> 
> I see people with GTX 680s-Titans wanting to upgrade?
> 
> What PC games are even pushing graphics nowadays?
> 
> All I see are multiplatform console games.


there is Star Citizen in its pre pre pre alpha, running on cryengine 3.5+ with 10 times the objects polygon count compared with all other current games. SC gives you 30-40fps with a 780 on a single 1440p. yes my 780 gives me 50-60fps in anything else aside crysis 3, metro and SC, but when you need more, you need more








also the moment you cross 1 monitor you need at least 2 of them.

experience says that to max a 1080 you need a 7970, to max 1440 you need 780. and beyoned 1 monitor you need more cards


----------



## strong island 1

i guess they will have to create special waterblocks for this card also. The evbot port is moved and wont work with a hydrocopper block. i wonder if waterblocks will be available for this card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i guess they will have to create special waterblocks for this card also. The evbot port is moved and wont work with a hydrocopper block. i wonder if waterblocks will be available for this card.


give EK a month or so, they should get one out i bet









im still going with the regular classy though. I cant wait any longer, if it gets pushed back another week after next week ill end up killing something or myself.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> give EK a month or so, they should get one out i bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still going with the regular classy though. I cant wait any longer, *if it gets pushed back another week after next week ill end up killing something or myself.*


lol i feel you there, i really dont want to be stuck on a gtx 480 for 2 weeks


----------



## vlps5122

450w stock mother of....just bought a 1300w supernova figuring it should be pretty safe for any sli configuration, second guessing getting a lepa 1600....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i guess they will have to create special waterblocks for this card also. The evbot port is moved and wont work with a hydrocopper block. i wonder if waterblocks will be available for this card.
> 
> 
> 
> give EK a month or so, they should get one out i bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still going with the regular classy though. I cant wait any longer, if it gets pushed back another week after next week ill end up killing something or myself.
Click to expand...

I know, I don't think I can wait it out either. I have sold my 780 classy's already and have no cards left. I have had a rampage iv black edition in the box for 2 weeks, and a new 4930k. there is nothing I can do with it because there is no built in gpu so i just have to stare at it.

At first I thought the evbot port was gone on this card and then I saw it moved to the end of the card. Actually since the ek classy blocks don't extend to the end of the pcb and don't really come close to the power connectors, if the rest of the pcb is the same they could still fit. The hydro copper block def will not work. I hope a company would release a block for this but maybe not. I guess maybe evga will do their own. I really hope they can release all the details before the ti classy releases so we can make an informed decision. I would love this card.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 450w stock mother of....just bought a 1300w supernova figuring it should be pretty safe for any sli configuration, second guessing getting a lepa 1600....


I guarantee to you this card will draw more than 450W







Honestly the amount of pci-e connectors doesn't tell anything. Anything over two 8pin ones is pretty pointless and just adds clutter. But anyways.

So... We'll be seeing a different PCB with this card. Really interested in hearing about what makes this card even higher end than the normal classy. Also seeing the evbot port, will we need the evbot for the extra voltage again or is the port there just for the people who want to use it?


----------



## strong island 1

I hope we start to find out those details soon otherwise it's going to be very hard to pull the trigger on the regular ti classy's that should be here soon.

EVGA doesn't really comment much on the voltage control of these cards. I remember before the 780 classy was released nobody really new if it even allowed over 1.212v as the 680 classy was changed and locked down after initial release. They never really explained any of the voltage control before they released the 780 classy and we just had to find out for ourselves. I hope it's a little different this time.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I hope we start to find out those details soon otherwise it's going to be very hard to pull the trigger on the regular ti classy's that should be here soon.
> 
> EVGA doesn't really comment much on the voltage control of these cards. I remember before the 780 classy was released nobody really new if it even allowed over 1.212v as the 680 classy was changed and locked down after initial release. They never really explained any of the voltage control before they released the 780 classy and we just had to find out for ourselves. I hope it's a little different this time.


Yeah interested how they will handle it. I mean releasing the classy without any info on the kingpin puts alot of people in a weird situation.


----------



## Doug2507

It's already been confirmed that Kingpin details will be released before both cards hit retail.


----------



## nyk20z3

Looks crazy,might have to sell my 780 Lighting and pick 1 up.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> It's already been confirmed that Kingpin details will be released before both cards hit retail.


there should only be a couple days left so hopefully you are right.


----------



## Doug2507

Not sure about you guys but release date has been pushed back towards the end of Dec over here in the UK. (27th for Classy)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not sure about you guys but release date has been pushed back towards the end of Dec over here in the UK. (27th for Classy)


uk always seems later than us with evga cards for some reason. they are supposed to drop next week over here so that's why I am saying info better come soon.


----------



## sgs2008

Jeez what kind of psu will you need to sli this monster. I dont think my silverstone strider gold 1000w is gonan cut it lol


----------



## Doug2507

AX1200i for GPU and an AX860i for core.


----------



## Juicehead

I am a bit confused...

It seems some websites are hinting that the Classified IS the Kingpin, others are not. Can someone clear this up for me? I am, at present cardless and patiently waiting for something to drop this month and was hoping it is the Classified version as it looks like Kingpin will be next month?


----------



## Doug2507

Two different cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> I am a bit confused...
> 
> It seems some websites are hinting that the Classified IS the Kingpin, others are not. Can someone clear this up for me? I am, at present cardless and patiently waiting for something to drop this month and was hoping it is the Classified version as it looks like Kingpin will be next month?


they are two different cards, and whatever you do, dont listen to videocardz.com about specs for upcoming gpus lol.


----------



## Juicehead

So, it seems everyone is on the same page as far as Classified dropping this month and Kingpin next month (approximately)? It sucks being w/o a rig right now!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> So, it seems everyone is on the same page as far as Classified dropping this month and Kingpin next month (approximately)? It sucks being w/o a rig right now!


yep thats about right

and it does suck indeed!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not sure about you guys but release date has been pushed back towards the end of Dec over here in the UK. (27th for Classy)


My summer uni break is literally wasting away right now. I seriously hope the Ti classy is out next week for purchase :/


----------



## kx11

new photo


----------



## CallsignVega

Welp, look's like I'm back going with the Kingpin again. That looks sweet lol. Now only if we knew if the EK blocks work.









Jacob, we need a PCB shot. Do it, do it!


----------



## DesertRat

All I want is a 6GB 780Ti w/ no TDP limit before Christmas. I don't want to pay a massive price premium, but I'd like to have the world's fastest single GPU card TYVM.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> All I want is a *6GB* 780Ti w/ *no TDP limit* before *Christmas*. I *don't want* to pay a *massive price premium*, but I'd like to have the world's fastest single GPU card TYVM.


The sheer insanity of what you just said...


----------



## iatacs19

http://www.chiphell.com/thread-917095-1-1.html

New photo:


----------



## szeged

chiphell just flipped it upside down

next up is videocards flipping it on its side and claiming they have insider information on the card and have all the specs of it already.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> chiphell just flipped it upside down
> 
> next up is videocards flipping it on its side and claiming they have insider information on the card and have all the specs of it already.


you mean that the 6 pin PCI-E power isn't dedicated for the vram but overclocking the HDMI out for lightboost?

(nope no smiley face . .lets see who bites)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, look's like I'm back going with the Kingpin again. That looks sweet lol. Now only if we knew if the EK blocks work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob, we need a PCB shot. Do it, do it!


it's going to be really hard not to wait for this card. Damn I was so excited for something this week. It seems like a card with absolutely no limits out of the box which is what we all want.

I'm kinda surprised because to me that's what the classified should represent but I guess they also keep the classified name in this card so it is part of the classy family (and can also charge more than regular classy which sucks for us since these features should already be included with the classy premium).

Now I need to know if I should hold onto my ek classy blocks. Hopefully if the pcb is different evga has a hydrocopper block planned.

Since this card is all about benching and I really love benching single cards I may just get 2 classy ti's for gaming/benching and buy one of these strictly for extreme benching. I have no clue what to do now.

The problem for me is it really makes the regular classified almost irrelevant. The classy usually represents evga's best card and now there is even a level above the regular classy. It kind of brings down the regular classy brand in my opinion.


----------



## Ovrclck

I sold my reg classy and running off my 580 1.5 until then lol

Hurry up EVGA!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I sold my reg classy and running off my 580 1.5 until then lol
> 
> Hurry up EVGA!


ya I also sold all 3 of mine. I wish I wouldn't have rushed when selling them. I thought I needed to be ready in 3 days. Luckily the 4770k in my backup rig has a built in gpu so I can still work. It sucks because i was right in the middle of arkham origins and I really love it. That game is great. With all of these bundles I have been playing free games for a long time. Splinter cell to batman and now assasins credd with the black edition board. I always never really cared about game bundles but it's nice not to have to spend $60 on every game you play. Console gamers don't realize the amount of free games and discounts we get.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I also sold all 3 of mine. I wish I wouldn't have rushed when selling them. I thought I needed to be ready in 3 days. Luckily the 4770k in my backup rig has a built in gpu so I can still work. It sucks because i was right in the middle of arkham origins and I really love it. That game is great. With all of these bundles I have been playing free games for a long time. Splinter cell to batman and now assasins credd with the black edition board. I always never really cared about game bundles but it's nice not to have to spend $60 on every game you play. Console gamers don't realize the amount of free games and discounts we get.


I think it's great that you sold them off now. Imagine once these new classy's are released. A lot of people will start to dump their 780 classy's. Which means lowball central.


----------



## strong island 1

also we all talk about the wattage of the psu only. Can you imagine how many pcie connectors the psu will need to run 2 of these. My ax1200 can only do 3 way sli with all the mobo power connectors plugged in so I guess the ax1200 can cover 2 of these cards with the connectors but the wattage might not be enough. I never thought my ax1200 might one day have trouble running 2 cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I also sold all 3 of mine. I wish I wouldn't have rushed when selling them. I thought I needed to be ready in 3 days. Luckily the 4770k in my backup rig has a built in gpu so I can still work. It sucks because i was right in the middle of arkham origins and I really love it. That game is great. With all of these bundles I have been playing free games for a long time. Splinter cell to batman and now assasins credd with the black edition board. I always never really cared about game bundles but it's nice not to have to spend $60 on every game you play. Console gamers don't realize the amount of free games and discounts we get.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great that you sold them off now. Imagine once these new classy's are released. A lot of people will start to dump their 780 classy's. Which means lowball central.
Click to expand...

That is a good point. I did sell them pretty cheap but your right they would be even cheaper once these release. I may just get a card from microcenter and return it in a month so I can stand to wait for this kingpin edition.


----------



## Ovrclck

I think the HD4600 can run batman origins with decent frame rates..


----------



## GraveDigger7878

ZOMG 2 8pins and a 6 pin!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The sheer insanity of what you just said...


We should all demand this for Christmas and put pressure on NVidia. Everyone, get out pens and papers and write santa letters to Nvidia corp!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, look's like I'm back going with the Kingpin again. That looks sweet lol. Now only if we knew if the EK blocks work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob, we need a PCB shot. Do it, do it!


I wouldn't dare replace that beautiful stock cooler with a water block.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Bottom line for me ...

No 6GB of memory, no care.

Oh well, I guess it's good that this card is basically stillborn in my opinion, I'd be tempted to buy it after I just bought 2 EVGA GTX 780 Classified's.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Loaded up BF4 the other night and really felt how crappy my 570's are. I'm thinking I might have to go to the top of the line this time.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> also we all talk about the wattage of the psu only. Can you imagine how many pcie connectors the psu will need to run 2 of these. My ax1200 can only do 3 way sli with all the mobo power connectors plugged in so I guess the ax1200 can cover 2 of these cards with the connectors but the wattage might not be enough. I never thought my ax1200 might one day have trouble running 2 cards.


You can always jerry-rig some molex to pcie 6/8 pin adapters. Kinda stinks that the ax1200 is limited to tri-gpu out of the box, but theres always a way around that!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, look's like I'm back going with the Kingpin again. That looks sweet lol. Now only if we knew if the EK blocks work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob, we need a PCB shot. Do it, do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare replace that beautiful stock cooler with a water block.
Click to expand...

I hate to say it but there is no reason to buy this card if you don't plan on removing that cooler. You will not be able to utilize the features that you are paying extra for. It makes no sense. I agree the cooler is nice but I would rather this card be released without and air cooler and the price reduced.

Even custom watercooling is almost not enough for a card like this. I had times where I was hitting 70c on my classy with a fully custom loop and 3 rads while benching. 70c underwater makes me nervous. Even though the temp is ok compared to air cooling, water cooling is removing much more heat so the amount of heat produced is insane.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You can always jerry-rig some molex to pcie 6/8 pin adapters. Kinda stinks that the ax1200 is limited to tri-gpu out of the box, but theres always a way around that!


one AX1200 is barely enough for two GK110 cards so I don't know why you'd even want to run over 3...


----------



## Ovrclck

Would be nice if EVGA charged less for none cooler based cards. Would be a first of it's kind. Has a manufacturer ever done this before?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I hate to say it but there is no reason to buy this card if you don't plan on removing that cooler. You will not be able to utilize the features that you are paying extra for. It makes no sense. I agree the cooler is nice but I would rather this card be released without and air cooler and the price reduced.


I could care less about benchmarking,I would buy it just for the exclusivity and game for hours with stock clocks.

For the extreme enthusiast who needs every last MHz I guess a water block makes sense.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

If you want Tri-SLi (and let's face it scaling stinks on the 3rd and 4th nVidia cards), then it's time to move up to a case that will handle 2 power supplies (maybe a Corsair 900D or Phanteks Enthoo Primo) and pick up an Add2PSU Daisy Chain Adapter.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I think the HD4600 can run batman origins with decent frame rates..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I hate to say it but there is no reason to buy this card if you don't plan on removing that cooler. You will not be able to utilize the features that you are paying extra for. It makes no sense. I agree the cooler is nice but I would rather this card be released without and air cooler and the price reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about benchmarking,I would buy it just for the exclusivity and game for hours with stock clocks.
> 
> For the extreme enthusiast who needs every last MHz I guess a water block makes sense.
Click to expand...

but this card is designed for the extreme enthusiast and jacob even said ultra enthusiast kinda kidding around. This card is a complete waste of money to use strictly for gaming with the stock cooler. Why wouldn't you save the money and get a 780 ti.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> but this card is designed for the extreme enthusiast and jacob even said ultra enthusiast kinda kidding around. This card is a complete waste of money to use strictly for gaming with the stock cooler. Why wouldn't you save the money and get a 780 ti.


I already have a 780 Lighting which with the right OC is top 2 if not the fastest card on the planet.

I just love my toys like you guys and yes I would get more enjoyment out of the card with that lovely cooler still attached.

I've been through a few custom water builds and plan on sticking with air for the forseable future.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I think the HD4600 can run batman origins with decent frame rates..


I totally forgot about that. I will have to try it out tonight. I have never played a game on a igpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> also we all talk about the wattage of the psu only. Can you imagine how many pcie connectors the psu will need to run 2 of these. My ax1200 can only do 3 way sli with all the mobo power connectors plugged in so I guess the ax1200 can cover 2 of these cards with the connectors but the wattage might not be enough. I never thought my ax1200 might one day have trouble running 2 cards.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always jerry-rig some molex to pcie 6/8 pin adapters. Kinda stinks that the ax1200 is limited to tri-gpu out of the box, but theres always a way around that!
Click to expand...

ya I here ya but I hate using adapters for gpu's. I know I have seen my classy's reach about 600w while extreme benching. I'm only judging that by skyn3t saying the bios was 600w and I maxed it out. I'm not sure how much that draws from the power supply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You can always jerry-rig some molex to pcie 6/8 pin adapters. Kinda stinks that the ax1200 is limited to tri-gpu out of the box, but theres always a way around that!
> 
> 
> 
> one AX1200 is barely enough for two GK110 cards so I don't know why you'd even want to run over 3...
Click to expand...

ya I bought it when the 680's released and figured I would never have a problem running 2 cards but that was before I really got into benching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If you want Tri-SLi (and let's face it scaling stinks on the 3rd and 4th nVidia cards), then it's time to move up to a case that will handle 2 power supplies (maybe a Corsair 900D or Phanteks Enthoo Primo) and pick up an Add2PSU Daisy Chain Adapter.


ya my sth10 has mounts for 4 power supplies at once and you could mount them in other places if you wanted to. I think I am covered for space.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> one AX1200 is barely enough for two GK110 cards so I don't know why you'd even want to run over 3...


good thing i cancelled my plan to install 2x780Ti


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If you want Tri-SLi (and let's face it scaling stinks on the 3rd and 4th nVidia cards), then it's time to move up to a case that will handle 2 power supplies (maybe a Corsair 900D or Phanteks Enthoo Primo) and pick up an Add2PSU Daisy Chain Adapter.


i know next to nothing about electrical engineering (or circuitry in general), but that makes me uneasy lol


----------



## calicomps

Getting as many of these as I can swoop up. There goes Christmas !


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Would be nice if EVGA charged less for none cooler based cards. Would be a first of it's kind. Has a manufacturer ever done this before?


We have looked into similar things, but really difficult because you need to be able to test it at the factory, and removing the cooler is more labor.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> We have looked into similar things, but really difficult because you need to be able to test it at the factory, and removing the cooler is more labor.


Totally understandable.


----------



## JimmyWild

Ok, so realistically what PSU should I be looking at for 2x780ti Classifieds? I'll be running a 4930K overclocked. I was really basing my required wattage numbers based off of what I would now take as low 250w per GPU.

Are we really talking 450w a piece on these?

My plan was an AX1200i, but is that enough?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Ok, so realistically what PSU should I be looking at for 2x780ti Classifieds? I'll be running a 4930K overclocked. I was really basing my required wattage numbers based off of what I would now take as low 250w per GPU.
> 
> Are we really talking 450w a piece on these?
> 
> My plan was an AX1200i, but is that enough?


It will not be enough. I think the best option is 2x power supplies, but there are higher wattage supplies out there. For the price of the AX1200i you can easily buy a 1500w power supply. The 1200i is a premium for the wattage due to the software it comes with.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If you want Tri-SLi (and let's face it scaling stinks on the 3rd and 4th nVidia cards), then it's time to move up to a case that will handle 2 power supplies (maybe a Corsair 900D or Phanteks Enthoo Primo) and pick up an Add2PSU Daisy Chain Adapter.


Scaling depends largely on application. If you are doing, say, unbiased rendering, it is pretty much linear and you don't even need to SLI them.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i know next to nothing about electrical engineering (or circuitry in general), but that makes me uneasy lol


Na, it's easy. If you think about it, all it basically is is a voltage sensing circuit and a relay.

All the board does is sense to see if there is a voltage (not sure if it's 5VDC or 12VDC ... most likely just 5VDC, so they can use that 5VDC to power the Form C relay) coming from the 4-pin Molex connector from the first power supply. If there is, then it trips the Form C relay, which completes a closure on the 24-pin connection where the 2nd power supply plugs into.

Basically this is no different than what many water coolers do to short out 2 pins on the 24-pin connector to turn on the power supply ... or even what normally happens with a regular motherboard/case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Scaling depends largely on application. If you are doing, say, unbiased rendering, it is pretty much linear and you don't even need to SLI them.


Very true, but for gaming, which is mostly what people here are talking about, it isn't worth it, IMO.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> It will not be enough. I think the best option is 2x power supplies, but there are higher wattage supplies out there. For the price of the AX1200i you can easily buy a 1500w power supply. The 1200i is a premium for the wattage due to the software it comes with.


Fairly sure when @Alatar said "it wouldn't be enough" he was talking about some fairly extreme overclocking. I'd be very surprised to see someone needing more than a 1200w PSU to supply a pair of Ti classys for gaming / everyday purposes


----------



## Sajin1337

No 6GB... http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2070116


----------



## thebski

1200W won't be enough if you're going cold for a bench run, but for anything else 1200W should be plenty for 2 of these.

Who games at a sustained 450W-500W pull on their GK110 card? Anyone's hand up?


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> It will not be enough. I think the best option is 2x power supplies, but there are higher wattage supplies out there. For the price of the AX1200i you can easily buy a 1500w power supply. The 1200i is a premium for the wattage due to the software it comes with.


I'm using a 900D so there is a spot for a second PSU, but that is full of a rad right now. So if i'm going add another PSU it'll have to be external or redesign this whole build. The larger PSUs worry me as I've mostly used Corsair PSUs in my builds. So brands like Lepa and Enermax weren't on my radar until just this moment (as I search for larger PSUs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fairly sure when @Alatar said "it wouldn't be enough" he was talking about some fairly extreme overclocking. I'd be very surprised to see someone needing more than a 1200w PSU to supply a pair of Ti classys for gaming / everyday purposes


Right, Alatar's post is what really opened my eyes. I'm not looking extreme OC on the GPUs but I'd like to see what they can do.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> 1200W won't be enough if you're going cold for a bench run, but for anything else 1200W should be plenty for 2 of these.
> 
> Who games at a sustained 450W-500W pull on their GK110 card? Anyone's hand up?


I'll be going for stable gaming setup. So really maybe a modest OC on the GPUs. Any benching will be to see what the 4930K will do and that will be on water, nothing fancier.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> 
> 
> No 6GB... http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2070116


Good find. I've found VideoCardz.com to be highly unreliable. I think they just make stuff up now to get website hits...


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'm using a 900D so there is a spot for a second PSU, but that is full of a rad right now. So if i'm going add another PSU it'll have to be external or redesign this whole build. The larger PSUs worry me as I've mostly used Corsair PSUs in my builds. So brands like Lepa and Enermax weren't on my radar until just this moment (as I search for larger PSUs).
> Right, Alatar's post is what really opened my eyes. I'm not looking extreme OC on the GPUs but I'd like to see what they can do.


It seems others have better helped and perhaps the 1200 may work, but I have a link to help with decsions in future:

Who's Who in Power Supplies

Tom's created a full list of PSU manufacturers, including which models are made by what OEMs. Corsair does not use the same for all of their PSUs. It's good to reference and see which brands you can trust on the higher end of things.


----------



## dubldwn

So no issue with putting this bios on a nilla classy?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'll be going for stable gaming setup. So really maybe a modest OC on the GPUs. Any benching will be to see what the 4930K will do and that will be on water, nothing fancier.


Another thing to take into account is that a ax1200i can hold more than 1500w from the wall for enough time to safely get benches done too. An even better option would be a Antec HCP-1200.

Either way, for everyday use, you'll be gravy with a 1200w unit









Edit: other options to look at if you're serious about getting a quality 1200 unit: Lepa, Evga Supernova 1300, or anything else based on the 'Super Flower Leadex' platform

^ this is what shilka would say


----------



## revro

i have a 1KW psu and i think i should be able to run a 3 780 (235W tdp) + 125W cpu (200W when heavilly OCed)
nah will just run a normal 780sli


----------



## fatlardo

Will the stock cooler fit on the regular gtx 780 classy? I'll buy it off ya if it fits. Figured you'll go water anyways.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Another thing to take into account is that a ax1200i can hold more than 1500w from the wall for enough time to safely get benches done too. An even better option would be a Antec HCP-1200.
> 
> Either way, for everyday use, you'll be gravy with a 1200w unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: other options to look at if you're serious about getting a quality 1200 unit: Lepa, Evga Supernova 1300, or anything else based on the 'Super Flower Leadex' platform
> 
> ^ this is what shilka would say


Thanks for all the info yall, i really appreciate it! Guess I got some more homework tonight. Need to make a decision pretty soon. Last couple of parts should be shipped and/or released soon.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Thanks for all the info yall, i really appreciate it! Guess I got some more homework tonight. Need to make a decision pretty soon. Last couple of parts should be shipped and/or released soon.


But this sort of homework is deffs better than any type of homework you would've done at school









Good luck with it all


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> 1200W won't be enough if you're going cold for a bench run, but for anything else 1200W should be plenty for 2 of these.
> 
> Who games at a sustained 450W-500W pull on their GK110 card? Anyone's hand up?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be going for stable gaming setup. So really maybe a modest OC on the GPUs. Any benching will be to see what the 4930K will do and that will be on water, nothing fancier.
Click to expand...

ya I used my ax1200 for my 2 780 classy's and didn't have a problem and that was also with a heavily overvolted 3930k which uses more power than 4930k. But I wasn't pushing both cards to 1.45v or anything. Whenever I did that it was with a single card. I bet running both classy's at 1.5v and a 3930k at 1.5v would probably not be possible on a 1200w but I don't know for sure. For gaming though a ax1200 should run 2 normal classy's just fine.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i have a 1KW psu and i think i should be able to run a 3 780 (235W tdp) + 125W cpu (200W when heavilly OCed)
> nah will just run a normal 780sli


leaving 780 at reference clocks is a bit of a joke though given how much headroom gk110 has; and it'll pull more than 235w at higher clocks


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> leaving 780 at reference clocks is a bit of a joke though given how much headroom gk110 has; and it'll pull more than 235w at higher clocks


if you have the cash to throw at 3 780's rather than 2, you're still going to benefit more from 3 stock cards rather than 2 OC'd cards


----------



## Cyro999

Yea but still; free performance









Who runs a 780 at 900mhz when you can clock to 1.2k np

Maybe a bit trickier with three cards in an enclosed space, but i'm an overkill-airflow fangirl


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if you have the cash to throw at 3 780's rather than 2, you're still going to benefit more from 3 stock cards rather than 2 OC'd cards


If you have that much cash, you might as well grab a higher wattage PSU and run 3 780 OC'd.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> If you have that much cash, you might as well grab a higher wattage PSU and run 3 780 OC'd.


well if you have THAT much cash, you might as well grab a 4th too!


----------



## CallsignVega

Some confirmed info:

It's 3GB VRAM
Designed primarily for LN2
Will have a higher "base clock" than the regular 780Ti Classified (not that it matters, who stays at stock clocks on these cards)
January release date
Uses EVBOT for power changes

Still up in the air:
Price
If EVGA/Swiftech and EK water blocks will fit it (quite possibly as only the end "power area input" area of custom PCB may be different
If the GPU chips themselves have been binned to a higher level than the regular 780Ti Classified


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some confirmed info:
> 
> It's 3GB VRAM
> Designed primarily for LN2
> *Will have a higher "base clock" than the regular 780Ti Classified (not that it matters, who stays at stock clocks on these cards)*
> January release date
> Uses EVBOT for power changes
> 
> Still up in the air:
> Price
> If EVGA/Swiftech and EK water blocks will fit it (quite possibly as only the end "power area input" area of custom PCB may be different
> If the GPU chips themselves have been binned to a higher level than the regular 780Ti Classified


unfortunately there are a lot of people that buy these premium cards because they have higher stock clocks, so they do better in gaming reviews, so people buy them and leave them at stock







all that wasted potential.


----------



## vlps5122

ehh you'd be surprised, i'd be willing to bet 2 780s at 1400/1800 would beat 3 at 1000/1500 (in game performance)


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> unfortunately there are a lot of people that buy these premium cards because they have higher stock clocks, so they do better in gaming reviews, so people buy them and leave them at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that wasted potential.


Uhhh... I am one of them. I want the bestest one from the manufacturer. I might overclock it a bit. I read that overclocking it crazy will not make a big difference in gaming.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owhora*
> 
> Uhhh... I am one of them. I want the bestest one from the manufacturer. I might overclock it a bit. I read that overclocking it crazy will not make a big difference in gaming.


then why not buy a regular 780/780ti and clock it up to the classified cards stock clocks and save $100?


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> then why not buy a regular 780/780ti and clock it up to the classified cards stock clocks and save $100?


I want to see official specs (including price) of these first. Jacob, come on, release them nao!!


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> then why not buy a regular 780/780ti and clock it up to the classified cards stock clocks and save $100?


Exactly, got a classified for <$500. Couldn't be any happier atm.


----------



## motherpuncher

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=443510485754398&set=a.156685401103576.27809.100002863523994&type=1&theater

1900 core run on Firestrike??? Nice


----------



## szeged

nice 1900, so im guessing the cores are cherry picked?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some confirmed info:
> 
> It's 3GB VRAM
> Designed primarily for LN2
> Will have a higher "base clock" than the regular 780Ti Classified (not that it matters, who stays at stock clocks on these cards)
> January release date
> Uses EVBOT for power changes
> 
> Still up in the air:
> Price
> If EVGA/Swiftech and EK water blocks will fit it (quite possibly as only the end "power area input" area of custom PCB may be different
> If the GPU chips themselves have been binned to a higher level than the regular 780Ti Classified


well the evbot port has moved to the end of the pcb so that rules out the evga/swiftech current blocks fitting. they go all the way to the end of the pcb and the end of them touches the pcb right were the new evbot port is.


----------



## Joa3d43

...gorgeous card and concept, not to mention power VRM section. But with, ahem, really high clocks and bespoke power potential, running anything like more than two of those would require a SBE/IVY-E CPU running upwards of 5300MHz (probably higher) to avoid bottlenecking the GPUs, which of course is not a problem for Kingpin









All that said, what with several EVGA 780 Ti Claasy versions, and also MSI Lightnings of 780 Ti and 290X coming out, it's going to be an interesting few months of releases and purchase decisions


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

That's insane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=443510485754398&set=a.156685401103576.27809.100002863523994&type=1&theater
> 
> 1900 core run on Firestrike??? Nice


----------



## strong island 1

also evbot is discontinued so unless they could include an evbot with this model they will need another way to fully control voltages.


----------



## fleetfeather

evbot for sale. $600. PM


----------



## strong island 1

you can take mine for that price.


----------



## fleetfeather

by the time Volta comes out, people will probably start paying 600 for them. evbots are a dieing breed by the sounds of it


----------



## Joa3d43

...I have EVBot(s) waiting, impatiently, ... the question is which of the EVGA Classy cards they will be plugged into - and when


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well the evbot port has moved to the end of the pcb so that rules out the evga/swiftech current blocks fitting. they go all the way to the end of the pcb and the end of them touches the pcb right were the new evbot port is.


Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:



EK block could still fit though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> 1900 core run on Firestrike??? Nice


Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:










Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.

Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> EK block could still fit though!
> Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.
> 
> Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!


Why should I get EVBOT if I plan to overclock it a bit?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owhora*
> 
> Why should I get EVBOT if I plan to overclock it a bit?


you shouldnt, you shouldnt even grab a classified card if your goal is to just set a quick +50mhz overclock and then game the rest of the cards life.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well the evbot port has moved to the end of the pcb so that rules out the evga/swiftech current blocks fitting. they go all the way to the end of the pcb and the end of them touches the pcb right were the new evbot port is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> EK block could still fit though!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> 1900 core run on Firestrike??? Nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.
> 
> Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!
Click to expand...

So your the guy who paid the $125 :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So your the guy who paid the $125 :-D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol, did I buy it from you?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, did I buy it from you?


...soon, you would be able to make a profit w/$125 cost if you were to sell it


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well the evbot port has moved to the end of the pcb so that rules out the evga/swiftech current blocks fitting. they go all the way to the end of the pcb and the end of them touches the pcb right were the new evbot port is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> EK block could still fit though!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> 1900 core run on Firestrike??? Nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.
> 
> Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!
Click to expand...

ya the ek block is short enough where it could work. I agree, if the ek classy block doesn't fit there might not be a waterblock for it. it is a pretty niche card to produce a waterblock for especially if everyone is going to be putting ln2 pots on these. I still want to use my cards for gaming also, so no waterblock would be a deal breaker for me and actually make my decision a lot easier. I'm trying to work so much overtime so that I can get 2 classy ti's and then a kingpin version for strictly benching. I'm going on 14 hours work right now, need to go to sleep.


----------



## strong island 1

it's wierd that they made this card for test benches and ln2 runs but the kingpin logo will actually be upside down on a test bench standing up and perfectly readable when installed in a standard atx case.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> leaving 780 at reference clocks is a bit of a joke though given how much headroom gk110 has; and it'll pull more than 235w at higher clocks


i dont have stock clock, i am using the gigabyte oc version of 780 clocked at 1006mhz with boost 1084mhz. but yeah i could clock it much higher, i am getting 66C when maxed for longer period


----------



## DesertRat

Don't know if already posted, but Legitreviews got some info from eVGA... no 6GB









http://www.legitreviews.com/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-6gb-video-card-made-overclocking_130114
Quote:


> UPDATE 12/4/2013 3pm CT: EVGA responded to our inquiry on the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition and informed us that it would have higher clock speeds than the standard Classified version, that it is aimed at LN2 cooling users and that it is just 3GB contrary to what the rumors have said. So, no 6GB version is to be had here.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> Don't know if already posted, but Legitreviews got some info from eVGA... no 6GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-6gb-video-card-made-overclocking_130114


It's a card targeted at LN2 users. Of course it's going to be 3GB. 6GB would be more expensive and worse.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, did I buy it from you?


No, but I was watching that auction lol


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's a card targeted at LN2 users. Of course it's going to be 3GB. 6GB would be more expensive and worse.


Could you explain to me how more VRAM makes it worse? I'm not familiar with the liquid nitrogen end of the spectrum.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Could you explain to me how more VRAM makes it worse? I'm not familiar with the liquid nitrogen end of the spectrum.


Higher density chips don't clock as well. There would be a marginal effect on benchmark scores - with the best single-GPU card on the planet, it's relevant for benchmark numbers.

I think most gamers would either not care about 3gb vs 6gb, or prefer 6gb, though. - if they have ways to utilize the additional RAM


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> EK block could still fit though!
> Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.
> 
> Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!


Actually the EK block does fit


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually the EK block does fit


woo nice to know, thanks jacob.

so, are we still on for the regular 780ti classy next week?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, ya I see that block won't fit:
> 
> 
> 
> EK block could still fit though!
> Hmm, interesting. Looks like there are some differences on the back of the PCB, 780 Classified on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the EK Classified block still works, otherwise this card may be a no-go for those not on LN2.
> 
> Found a EVBOT on Ebay a few days ago for $125, ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the EK block does fit
Click to expand...

That's awesome. How can we resist this card. We have been begging for a card like this since the 600 series was so locked down. I really feel like we all need to support this card. I would hate it to flop and then evga not feel like this targeted market is worth it. I'm just hoping the price is reasonable.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's awesome. How can we resist this card. We have been begging for a card like this since the 600 series was so locked down. I really feel like we all need to support this card. I would hate it to flop and then evga not feel like this targeted market is worth it. I'm just hoping the price is reasonable.


^

I can't wait to see the benchmark scores from this! I thought I read somewhere that this card is expected to be released in January. Is that still the case?


----------



## -z3r0-

I am also interested, but i am sure the price will not be reasonable







.


----------



## CallsignVega

Sweet, EK blocks now fitting (I have them sitting at home), I'm ready to go for this bad boy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> woo nice to know, thanks jacob.
> 
> *so, are we still on for the regular 780ti classy next week?*


jacob ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> woo nice to know, thanks jacob.
> 
> so, are we still on for the regular 780ti classy next week?


I don't know what to do with all this cash I have lying around..AMD is looking really good right now...JK!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I don't know what to do with all this cash I have lying around..AMD is looking really good right now...JK!


The AMD 290x hype has effectively been quieted. Poor AMD, the only thing they have had going for them lately has been good pricing.

I expect this thing to be priced around a Titan but to have the best you have to pay the premium.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Very Interesting read:-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=685519601487654&set=a.129731527066467.11729.111253142247639&type=1&theater


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Very Interesting read:-
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=685519601487654&set=a.129731527066467.11729.111253142247639&type=1&theater


interesting timing lol


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> interesting timing lol


Indeed, a sly poke at EVGA perhaps???


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> interesting timing lol


It sure makes matching a shroud and mobo easier







I was getting tired of red + black everywhere anyway


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Indeed, a sly poke at EVGA perhaps???


well evga kinda overshadowed their lightning release for the 780 pretty badly, maybe theyre still a bit upset?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It sure makes matching a shroud and mobo easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting tired of red + black everywhere anyway


I would just rip the cooler off anyways lol, stock air cooling? no thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sweet, EK blocks now fitting (I have them sitting at home), I'm ready to go for this bad boy.


so do you think you are going to wait for the kingpin edition? I'm interested to know what everyone is thinking now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well evga kinda overshadowed their lightning release for the 780 pretty badly, maybe theyre still a bit upset?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just rip the cooler off anyways lol, stock air cooling? no thanks


I totally forgot that haha. Yeah I'll get around to a custom loop once I've bought a new monitor and my bank balance recovers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so do you think you are going to wait for the kingpin edition? I'm interested to know what everyone is thinking now.


im just gonna go with the normal ti classy this time around, i cant wait any longer for this thing to come out.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im just gonna go with the normal ti classy this time around, i cant wait any longer for this thing to come out.


We all know that's a lie. You are going to get the Classy, then when this releases two weeks later, get it too


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> We all know that's a lie. You are going to get the Classy, then when this releases two weeks later, get it too


i know lol, i was actually thinking of doing that.


----------



## llodke

I still want to use my cards for gaming also, so no waterblock would be a deal breaker for me and actually make my decision a lot easier.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *llodke*
> 
> I still want to use my cards for gaming also, so no waterblock would be a deal breaker for me and actually make my decision a lot easier.


Existing EK block fits, as per what Jacob said:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually the EK block does fit


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Very Interesting read:-
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=685519601487654&set=a.129731527066467.11729.111253142247639&type=1&theater


ohhh.... If, Msi performs better than Kingpin, and the price is right, they will get my money for sure.

I can't image having no graphic card for a month -- I want to play games for a two-week's holiday. I will get regular classy ti, then sell it when Msi one or Kingpin is available.


----------



## motherpuncher




----------



## fleetfeather

Do want (the card)


----------



## szeged

hmm, not really diggin the clear shroud, but i would be pulling that off day one anyways


----------



## Oubadah

I think the shroud looks cheap. Reminds me of this:


----------



## xibrownbearix

So...how much of my soul do I have to sell to buy one of these cards?


----------



## iatacs19

The clear plastic is pathetic. The trend ended with the iMac G3 in 1999. Let's move on.


----------



## CaliLife17

my guess is the clear cover is actually suppose to be like a "Frost" covering. My guess is they are trying to emulate ice or Ice chill, since this is a kingpin card, and this is a LN2 Card.


----------



## geekdll

So is there gonna be a 780ti classified and also 780ti classified kingpin or just one classified kingpin?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekdll*
> 
> So is there gonna be a 780ti classified and also 780ti classified kingpin or just one classified kingpin?


Both. Kingpin one is a bit higher end/more expensive.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Both. Kingpin one is a bit higher end/more expensive.


Can you share a cost of the Kingpin with us?!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Not finalized yet.


----------



## fleetfeather

Still looking good for a Classy release next week? (Not kingpin, regular classy (I can't believe I'm saying "regular" to describe a classy))


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

YES!


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha, not sure if that was a aggressive "YES!" or an excited "YES!", but either way I'm stoked


----------



## thekid

Jacob,

Can you comment on the binning of the GPU on the regular Classified coming out next week versus the Kingpin Classified that will be coming out in January?

I'm sure that I'm not alone in wondering if the Kingpin model will feature a cherry picked GPU, given that it's meant for benchmarking.

Thanks!


----------



## Juicehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Still looking good for a Classy release next week? (Not kingpin, regular classy (I can't believe I'm saying "regular" to describe a classy))


+1, as I am out a card right now waiting!...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not finalized yet.


Ball park?










Is it $998+?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> +1, as I am out a card right now waiting!...


Been rocking the HD4000/4500 since August







my body is ready!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, not sure if that was a aggressive "YES!" or an excited "YES!", but either way I'm stoked


Excited one


----------



## h2spartan

Jacob,

I noticed some other card manufacturers are going to be implementing unlocked voltage control for upcoming 780ti's, will these classified models have something like that or will that be a feature in the near future?

It would be nice considering Evbots are hard to come by and not for cheap. Sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Ball park?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it $998+?


Nope, maybe around $800. Of course that could change though


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Jacob,
> 
> I noticed some other card manufacturers are going to be implementing unlocked voltage control for upcoming 780ti's, will these classified models have something like that or will that be a feature in the near future?
> 
> It would be nice considering Evbots are hard to come by and not for cheap. Sorry if this has already been answered.


Yes we know EVBots are hard to find right now, so there will be options


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekid*
> 
> Jacob,
> 
> Can you comment on the binning of the GPU on the regular Classified coming out next week versus the Kingpin Classified that will be coming out in January?
> 
> I'm sure that I'm not alone in wondering if the Kingpin model will feature a cherry picked GPU, given that it's meant for benchmarking.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the GPU is hand picked on both, the Kingpin one is just a bit more aggressive binning. (also as you know the Kingpin one has a bit different PCB design, VRM, etc)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes we know EVBots are hard to find right now, so there will be options


OMG! awesome!


----------



## thekid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the GPU is hand picked on both, the Kingpin one is just a bit more aggressive binning. (also as you know the Kingpin one has a bit different PCB design, VRM, etc)


Awesome!









Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## fleetfeather

EVGA going hooooge for the Ti iterations. Hand picked classys and kingpins = the usual tiering that we've seen previously, or something a little extra special?

I've never managed to find out the full process that EVGA uses for tiering/binning/picking :/


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> EVGA going hooooge for the Ti iterations. Hand picked classys and kingpins = the usual tiering that we've seen previously, or something a little extra special?
> 
> I've never managed to find out the full process that EVGA uses for tiering/binning/picking :/


If you found out, Jacob would have to kill you.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If you found out, Jacob would have to kill you.


I suppose it probably is........

Classified.

(Ill see myself out)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geekdll*
> 
> So is there gonna be a 780ti classified and also 780ti classified kingpin or just one classified kingpin?
> 
> 
> 
> Both. Kingpin one is a bit higher end/more expensive.
Click to expand...

sorry to be annoying but do you have any updates on the regular classy release date. Thanks again, without you we would know a lot less.


----------



## Ghoxt

I know the Classy's have an expanded VRM set and power delivery, but the Kingins have an even more robust system? I though I saw an EVBot connection.

Would EVGA build pseudo eVbot on the card? doubt it but just wondering...

Damn I was hoping the price would be so expensive I'd easily say no, I'll wait.

Now... $800 (x 2) SLI ... I was supposed to wrap my NSX and get a new brake system and coil-over shocks. I may have to wait on the coilovers, and maybe wrapping the car. Braking is not optional


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sorry to be annoying but do you have any updates on the regular classy release date. Thanks again, without you we would know a lot less.


he said yes to next week but im with you i want to know what day


----------



## strong island 1

ya he answered after I posted. he is probably getting so many questions right now. I am so excited. I can't use my black edition board and 4930k until I get these.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> he said yes to next week but im with you i want to know what day


Here you go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Technically we receive the cards on Monday, so it may be Tuesday when they go live, but it is hard to say exactly at this point.


----------



## strong island 1

everyone please make sure to come over to the official classified club once you start getting your cards. Every classy version will be welcome. i will update the OP will all info for the new cards and add all the tools that we need.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Nope, maybe around $800. Of course that could change though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the GPU is hand picked on both, the Kingpin one is just a bit more aggressive binning. (also as you know the Kingpin one has a bit different PCB design, VRM, etc)


Wow.

EVGA must be wanting to leave no competition on the table.

Just the other day we, or a bunch of us on here, were all sitting around saying how the Kingpin would be well over $1,000. Something along the lines of...

_"No way they would give us cherry picked GPUs, beefed power delivery, voltage control, etc, for anything less."_

Very very very exciting, Jacob!


----------



## CaliLife17

Dammit and I was all set to get the standard TI classy. This makes it rough. When can we expect more info on this. I have no GPUs and don't know if I can go another month without any.


----------



## strong island 1

I know I feel exactly the same way. I already sold my classy's this week so I don't think I can wait without any cards. I really might get 2 of these and a Kingpin for strictly ln2 benching.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New close-up pic released by NV:-

http://ow.ly/i/3WUd8

Enjoy!!!


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know I feel exactly the same way. I already sold my classy's this week so I don't think I can wait without any cards. I really might get 2 of these and a Kingpin for strictly ln2 benching.


im Honeslty debating whether to pickup 2x TI classifieds when they drop and then pick up 2x Kingpin editions and then sell the 2 i choose not to keep. I would rather like to know all the info i can before i purchase, but i dont know if EVGA is going to release the info for the Kingpin edition before the Classy release.

Plus now wtih jacob saying it is around $800, and the classy will probably $750-775, this will probably be $800-$850, its really tempting to not get the kingpin. UNLESS they will be extremely limited.

and plus i will more than likley upgrade to maxwell when it comes out. so thats another thing to think of.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> The clear plastic is pathetic. The trend ended with the iMac G3 in 1999. Let's move on.


lol, people focus on the most trivial things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the GPU is hand picked on both, the Kingpin one is just a bit more aggressive binning. (also as you know the Kingpin one has a bit different PCB design, VRM, etc)


Wow, highly binned, better power section. I'm so IN!


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> New close-up pic released by NV:-
> 
> http://ow.ly/i/3WUd8
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Are those fan blades different than the previous pic? Or is it the lighting?


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Are those fan blades different than the previous pic? Or is it the lighting?


Yep, it appears to be missing two blades.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

The other picture is a bit earlier version.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Something tells me the Kingpin is going to be posting some insane numbers on the forums, I bet it is an absolute beast under water.


----------



## strong island 1

it is so amazing how much misinformation is on these different websites about these cards This is a quote from wccftech regarding the kingpin edition.

"*Aside from that, we are also looking for the very first time on an NVIDIA GeForce 700 series card the EVBOT connector.* You might remember looking at EVGA's GTX 680 Classified which featured the same EvBot connector but was *restricted on custom 700 series boards*. (reading this as I increase voltage using evbot on a 700 series card) That's not the case anymore and EVGA has once again allowed overclockers and enthusiasts to overclock and tune their cards as they seem fit."

It's amazing how people in the industry can make these mistakes. I see websites still using article titles that it has 6gb. These websites just seem to post whatever they want without doing any facts checks.


----------



## Jacoblab

Jacob, will there be a good amount of stock on the 780Ti Classified? I plan on getting two and I don't want to miss them because I was sleeping!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Reasonable stock yes, but still a bit on the limited side for first shipment.

Will not only be at EVGA.com but will be at several ETAIL as well.


----------



## CaliLife17

what is the Limit per account going to be, if any?

BTW thanks for all the info Jacob!


----------



## Oubadah

Is it going to have GPU boost disabled by default?


----------



## Zaid

title needs to be edited. it's not 6GB.


----------



## Owhora

Jacob, what about releasing kingpin details before regular classy hit retail??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> It's already been confirmed that Kingpin details will be released before both cards hit retail.


Source?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is it going to have GPU boost disabled by default?


No


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owhora*
> 
> Jacob, what about releasing kingpin details before regular classy hit retail??
> Source?


Not likely, but may be close.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> what is the Limit per account going to be, if any?
> 
> BTW thanks for all the info Jacob!


Still working on this one, I don't think there will be this time.


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on this one, I don't think there will be this time.


O SNAP!


----------



## fleetfeather

Any chance you could give some insight into international availability next week? Specifically for Australia


----------



## CaliLife17

Jacob, Do you think by Mid Jan 2014 the Kingpin Edition will be released? or do you think it will be later in 2014?

Also is this a limited run card? Curious as what you expect stock to be on these cards. Might pick up 2, but curious how hard they will be to find.

Thanks again for all the info, You are a big reason why i stick with EVGA and the green team.


----------



## szeged

Yeah what i want to know is will this be limited like the asus ares II? or will it be sold continuously until gk110 is phased out, or you just completely run out of supplies for them?

I want one, but i might wait a bit and play with the 780ti classy for more than a month before replacing it lol.


----------



## Alatar

pfffft backplates


----------



## Fulvin

Unlimited PT & voltage, aggressively binned, and no boost? I'm excited even though I can't afford one.


----------



## szeged

i hope the unlimited voltage means more than 1.5v


----------



## Doug2507

Will the back plates be able to stay on the card with a classy WB fitted? 1st card i've had with a stock backplate was a 670 DCII and had to remove the backplate to get the water block on.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i hope the unlimited voltage means more than 1.5v


If you really want to kill it, you can do so with less voltage than that, so it would be pretty pointless not to unlock it all the way.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> If you really want to kill it, you can do so with less voltage than that, so it would be pretty pointless not to unlock it all the way.


well seeing as people have run reference 780s with 1.5v without killing it, and ive never seen a classified pcb die with just 1.5v from an evbot, i doubt that would happen







I want 2.0v and beyond!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well seeing as people have run reference 780s with 1.5v without killing it, and ive never seen a classified pcb die with just 1.5v from an evbot, i doubt that would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want 2.0v and beyond!


Hell, I want 2.0v and beyond to say I was the first to kill a classy!

.....just kidding!


----------



## motherpuncher

I know I'd get way more performance by getting a second 780, but I really want this card.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well seeing as people have run reference 780s with 1.5v without killing it, and ive never seen a classified pcb die with just 1.5v from an evbot, i doubt that would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want 2.0v and beyond!


So with good VRM the volts aren't an issue. 1.5V on water sounds pretty scary regardless.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> So with good VRM the volts aren't an issue. 1.5V on water sounds pretty scary regardless.


sounds scary, but with the classifieds vrm, its perfectly safe


----------



## Phelan

1.5v for 24/7?


----------



## coolhandluke41

can't wait to see some benches-gains vs. 780 Classy,my body is ready


----------



## Fonne

Dammit, can only afford the GTX780 Classified but with LOVE this one in my S3 ! - Think we will see 2000 Mhz pretty fast


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Unlimited PT & voltage, aggressively binned, and no boost? I'm excited even though I can't afford one.


No, it does have boost.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446505/vc-evga-to-launch-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-edition-with-6gb-ram/370#post_21338081

I'd like to know why though. 'GPU boost' is already a stupid gimmick on standard cards, and on _this_ kind of card what place could it possibly have?

Has it been confirmed yet whether G-Sync has any reliance on the presence of GPU boost? That's the only reason I can think of. I remember it was suggested in the G-Sync thread a while back that it could possibly play a role, and the supported GPU list does start with the GTX 650 Ti boost after all.


----------



## deafboy

This is becoming increasingly tempting...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well seeing as people have run reference 780s with 1.5v without killing it, and ive never seen a classified pcb die with just 1.5v from an evbot, i doubt that would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want 2.0v and beyond!
> 
> 
> 
> So with good VRM the volts aren't an issue. 1.5V on water sounds pretty scary regardless.
Click to expand...

ya 1.5v is a little too much for regular watercooling. It doesn't even really help the card at all. Just starts creating way too much heat and artifacts. On water I realy didn't see any benefit above about 1.425-1.45v. Anything higher then that really needs a lot colder temps. I saw temps reaching 65-70c which is crazy for a waterblock. It's almost like those kind of volts and heat completely overwhelm a waterblock. The top of the metal part of the ek block over the vrm section gets so hot at 1.45v-1.5v. Once you start to get over 70c at those kind of voltages everything gets really unstable. To be able to fully utilize the potential of this card you would need more exotic cooling. That's why I really feel like the normal 780 ti classy is the card to get for watercooling and the kingpin version for more extreme benching.

I would be really careful going over 1.5v on a gpu. I wouldn't reccommend anyone think that's safe unless they really know what they are doing and know that kind of thing is safe because I sure don't. you would feel really dumb sitting there with a dead card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya 1.5v is a little too much for regular watercooling. It doesn't even really help the card at all. Just starts creating way too much heat and artifacts. On water I realy didn't see any benefit above about 1.425-1.45v. Anything higher then that really needs a lot colder temps. I saw temps reaching 65-70c which is crazy for a waterblock. It's almost like those kind of volts and heat completely overwhelm a waterblock. The top of the metal part of the ek block over the vrm section gets so hot at 1.45v-1.5v. Once you start to get over 70c at those kind of voltages everything gets really unstable. To be able to fully utilize the potential of this card you would need more exotic cooling. That's why I really feel like the normal 780 ti classy is the card to get for watercooling and the kingpin version for more extreme benching.


winter is upon us...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20515/ex-wat-257/Aquacomputer_Airplex_GIGANT_3360_External_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_33303.html?tl=g30c95s667

external rad placed outside with my comp next to the window, lets see how far we get on water


----------



## Sannakji

Is this card gonna be the only non-reference 780Ti? Where are the rest, I prefer different brands







Better cooling offered by others IMO and that military stamp font is just really tacky...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya 1.5v is a little too much for regular watercooling. It doesn't even really help the card at all. Just starts creating way too much heat and artifacts. On water I realy didn't see any benefit above about 1.425-1.45v. Anything higher then that really needs a lot colder temps. I saw temps reaching 65-70c which is crazy for a waterblock. It's almost like those kind of volts and heat completely overwhelm a waterblock. The top of the metal part of the ek block over the vrm section gets so hot at 1.45v-1.5v. Once you start to get over 70c at those kind of voltages everything gets really unstable. To be able to fully utilize the potential of this card you would need more exotic cooling. That's why I really feel like the normal 780 ti classy is the card to get for watercooling and the kingpin version for more extreme benching.
> 
> 
> 
> winter is upon us...
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20515/ex-wat-257/Aquacomputer_Airplex_GIGANT_3360_External_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_33303.html?tl=g30c95s667
> 
> external rad placed outside with my comp next to the window, lets see how far we get on water
Click to expand...

you could get a phase change unit for that price. Or set yourself up for ln2 cooling. There is so much heat at those voltages that waterblocks just get completely saturated with heat. I couldn't believe I was seeing the gpu at 70c. I know that temp sounds safe when people think of gpu temps on air but water cooling is drawing away much more heat so that means that gpu is getting ridiculously hot. I just don't reccommend anyone trying over 1.5v unless they know it's safe and are willing to throw away a card. I'm not saying it would or wouldn't die because I don't really know but I wouldn't want to mislead anyone to think that is safe.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> No, it does have boost.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446505/vc-evga-to-launch-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-edition-with-6gb-ram/370#post_21338081
> 
> I'd like to know why though. 'GPU boost' is already a stupid gimmick on standard cards, and on _this_ kind of card what place could it possibly have?
> 
> Has it been confirmed yet whether G-Sync has any reliance on the presence of GPU boost? That's the only reason I can think of. I remember it was suggested in the G-Sync thread a while back that it could possibly play a role, and the supported GPU list does start with the GTX 650 Ti boost after all.


One would think it was disabled on a card like this out of the box. Must be an nvidia thing or perhaps evga just wants to see this card on the top of the review charts.


----------



## lilchronic

my refrence 780 never broke 40°c @ 1.45v / 1502Mhz core clock and 1852Mhz mem

50°c + on water


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my refrence 780 never broke 40°c @ 1.45v / 1502Mhz core clock and 1852Mhz mem
> 
> 50°c + on water


wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.


im sure that 3930k put's off a lot of heat also

44°c after a valley run @ 1.45v that was the hottest my card ever got on water


----------



## LImIt

Im very interested in this card, *BUT* being Australian I have second thoughts if this card will be sent to Australian retailers... I remember when i was following the gtx 580 classified ultra was excited about that card but it was never avaliable in Australia, I fear that this will happen again..

*PLEASE* Jacob

Before I get fully excited about this card..

Is this card going to be avaliable for purchace in Australia??????????


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LImIt*
> 
> I remember when i was following the gtx 580 classified ultra was excited about that card but it was never avaliable in Australia...


Ha, same happened to me in NZ - 580 classified ultra never showed up, otherwise I'd probably have one now.

I don't really care whether the kingpin shows up though. No blower, no fixed clocks = no sale for me.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im sure that 3930k put's off a lot of heat also
> 
> 44°c after a valley run @ 1.45v that was the hottest my card ever got on water


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.


... as some of you already noted, there comes the point in time when higher voltages won't really do much (even if you can feed them enough PSU juice). My 2x 7990s (4x GPU) are like that...custom BIOS can go up to 1.4v, but beyond 1.3v, there is not much gain in MHz on water (presumably, with LN2 it would be different). However, I use an large w-c system for the GPUs that is completely separate from the CPUs and even w/1.4v x4 GPUs, I have never seen VRM or GPU core temps above high 40 Cs.









...going to have to install quick-disconnect fittings in the w-c system (why didn't i think of that before







) ...have been without my main board / benching CPU for over a month, but was finally confirmed for a RIVE Black delivery next week







...still undecided whether to add the Kingpin or ""regular"" 780 Ti Classys in the new system...seems to me to really exploit the difference between the two on 'non-sub-zero', you need an awful lot of PSU power for 2, 3 or more... looking forward to see early adopter results for both to make up my mind


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.


one 360 rad with low speed fans might attribute to the high temps, not saying youre wrong but that could possibly be it. I have two 480 monstas and a ut60 480 and another 480 monsta on the way waiting for this card lol.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I don't really care whether the kingpin shows up though. No blower, no fixed clocks = no sale for me.


----------



## szeged

buying this card to air cool

why


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> buying this card to air cool
> 
> why


Ya I agree only a person with more money then brains would buy this card for its air cooling abilities LOL. I personally would never buy this card because I just prefer the ease of air cooling and considering there is no way this card is under 900. The full potential of this card would only be unlocked under water and it would be a total waste of money to buy it and do air......


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Yea this card is definitely not for me at this point. I'll probably be on air for the forseeable future. Thinking maybe even the 780 ti classy might be a bit much for my needs.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Yea this card is definitely not for me at this point. I'll probably be on air for the forseeable future. Thinking *maybe even the 780 ti classy might be a bit much for my needs.*


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


Just playing [email protected] on air so I don't need anything crazy... probably gonna order a 1440p monitor when tax returns come in though so i honestly don't know what card would be good enough for my needs without being overkill.


----------



## Sunreeper

These...these are going to be $1000 aren't they?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Can you share a cost of the Kingpin with us?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not finalized yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Ball park?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it $998+?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Nope, maybe around $800. Of course that could change though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> These...these are going to be $1000 aren't they?


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.
> 
> 
> 
> one 360 rad with low speed fans might attribute to the high temps, not saying youre wrong but that could possibly be it. I have two 480 monstas and a ut60 480 and another 480 monsta on the way waiting for this card lol.
Click to expand...

well ya I just use my test bench sometimes because it's easier to test cards and I only have one rad hooked up to it. my sth10 has 2 480 monstas and 2 rx360's. i was still seeing about 55c with my hydrocopper blocks after a few benchmark runs. I really feel like waterblocks are pushed to there limits at 1.5v. I am going to try some different fan and pump speed settings with these new cards to see how I can reduce temps. I was also running my pumps pretty slow. I probably was making some mistakes but it is amazing the temp difference between voltage locked cards and cards running at 1.5v.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well ya I just use my test bench sometimes because it's easier to test cards and I only have one rad hooked up to it. my sth10 has 2 480 monstas and 2 rx360's. i was still seeing about 55c with my hydrocopper blocks after a few benchmark runs. I really feel like waterblocks are pushed to there limits at 1.5v. I am going to try some different fan and pump speed settings with these new cards to see how I can reduce temps. I was also running my pumps pretty slow. I probably was making some mistakes but it is amazing the temp difference between voltage locked cards and cards running at 1.5v.


yeah no doubt the temp difference is crazy lol

maybe try running the card with some monstas and AP-15S in push/pull with your pump set to max and see the temps?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that seems really low. I was using my test bench and only had an rx360 rad hooked up but I saw temps at about 65c at there highest point. This was at 1.5v 1529core 7800mhz memory. My waterblock was so hot it was crazy. I was also using very low speed fans. I guess there are so many variables it's hard to compare temps on different setups. But the classy vrm's get extremely hot and dump a ton of heat into the loop. I'm definitely not saying i'm an expert or even know what I am talking about but I really feel like 1.5v+ is a lot and people should be careful. I was also using 2.0v for the mem voltage and it felt like my mem vrm's were going to explode. They aren't watercooled with the ek block and man you can really burn your finger just touching them for a second or 2. I was also using extreme ocp which might make a difference also.
> 
> 
> 
> im sure that 3930k put's off a lot of heat also
> 
> 44°c after a valley run @ 1.45v that was the hottest my card ever got on water
Click to expand...

after I saw your screenshot I forgot I could go back to the Valley thread and find mine. I guess I was exaggerating a bit about the temps. In this screenshot it says 51c. But that was only at 1.45v. So at 1.5v it would probably be about 55c. My 3930k was at about 1.55v, this was with 3 rads. Again who knows, I could have been doing some things wrong. Either way these cards get really hot even under water.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> after I saw your screenshot I forgot I could go back to the Valley thread and find mine. I guess I was exaggerating a bit about the temps. In this screenshot it says 51c. But that was only at 1.45v. So at 1.5v it would probably be about 55c. My 3930k was at about 1.55v, this was with 3 rads. Again who knows, I could have been doing some things wrong. Either way these cards get really hot even under water.


yeah i had my fans and pump running @ max with some cool florida air









but id say from 1.2v to 1.45 is about 10-15° jump in temps ..... they do get hot


----------



## twistedspace

now do we realize we have titan with 6 gb
we have 780ti reference with 3gb already faster than titan.
and now this with 6gb.

this>titan
what is happening here

is this a power war between kepler cards?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> now do we realize we have titan with 6 gb
> we have 780ti reference with 3gb already faster than titan.
> and now this with 6gb.
> 
> this>titan
> what is happening here
> 
> is this a power war between kepler cards?


This card won't come with 6gb VRAM. Just 3gb which will be better for benching.


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> GeForce GTX 780 Ti on steroids


LMAO


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LImIt*
> 
> Im very interested in this card, *BUT* being Australian I have second thoughts if this card will be sent to Australian retailers... I remember when i was following the gtx 580 classified ultra was excited about that card but it was never avaliable in Australia, I fear that this will happen again..
> 
> *PLEASE* Jacob
> 
> Before I get fully excited about this card..
> 
> Is this card going to be avaliable for purchace in Australia??????????


Eventually yes but unfortunately I do not have a date at this time... likely will be limited too.

780 Ti Classified (non kingin) will have more availability in general.


----------



## szeged

780ti classy today/tomorrow still jacob? i need to know when im doin my 24hr stakeout lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780ti classy today/tomorrow still jacob? i need to know when im doin my 24hr stakeout lol


we should quote one of his posts maybe when we ask. He is probably getting so many questions. I am so anxious like you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we should quote one of his posts maybe when we ask. He is probably getting so many questions. I am so anxious like you.


ive got all the energy bars, drinks and anything ill need to stay in line for the classy







not missing out like last time.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive got all the energy bars, drinks and anything ill need to stay in line for the classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not missing out like last time.


Second that! I am ready to destroy my body with unhealthy foods and drinks to make sure i stay away and get 2 of these.

EVGA needs to sell EVGA branded energy drinks for release dates. I know i would buy them.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we should quote one of his posts maybe when we ask. He is probably getting so many questions. I am so anxious like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ive got all the energy bars, drinks and anything ill need to stay in line for the classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not missing out like last time.
Click to expand...

ya I am probably not going to get much work done. Luckily I work in front of my computer. I think I got the 23 and 24th made classy's last time judging by serial numbers so I hope I have the same luck. It gets to the point where you actually have to race to put your credit card info in otherwise by the time you are done they are sold out. I tried storing my credit card info just to make it go faster but evga.com doesn't let you do that.

By the way though, jacob did mention this time they are going to a few other etailers at the same time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I am probably not going to get much work done. Luckily I work in front of my computer. I think I got the 23 and 24th made classy's last time judging by serial numbers so I hope I have the same luck. It gets to the point where you actually have to race to put your credit card info in otherwise by the time you are done they are sold out. I tried storing my credit card info just to make it go faster but evga.com doesn't let you do that.
> 
> By the way though, jacob did mention this time they are going to a few other etailers at the same time.


im hoping they have more available this time, i dont feel like racing, i just want to get them on day one before they sell out lol.

i see you still have this thread open jacob...you cant hide from us!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I am probably not going to get much work done. Luckily I work in front of my computer. I think I got the 23 and 24th made classy's last time judging by serial numbers so I hope I have the same luck. It gets to the point where you actually have to race to put your credit card info in otherwise by the time you are done they are sold out. I tried storing my credit card info just to make it go faster but evga.com doesn't let you do that.
> 
> By the way though, jacob did mention this time they are going to a few other etailers at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> im hoping they have more available this time, i dont feel like racing, i just want to get them on day one before they sell out lol.
> 
> i see you still have this thread open jacob...you cant hide from us!
Click to expand...

i got lucky last time jacob told us the time they were coming and was right within about 3 minutes. that's the only reason I got them.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780ti classy today/tomorrow still jacob? i need to know when im doin my 24hr stakeout lol


They are scheduled to arrive today but I cannot guarantee they will be for sale today just yet... should know more in a few hours


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> They are scheduled to arrive today but I cannot guarantee they will be for sale today just yet... should know more in a few hours


please keep us updated, i have money to throw at you, all i need is for you to catch it!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> EVGA needs to sell EVGA branded energy drinks for release dates. I know i would buy them.


Funny true story, we actually looked into this ages ago just to use for shows and stuff. Would just be like an OEM energy drink.

Problem came when reviewing the liability agreement... it wasn't a good idea for us, since we don't make beverages and its not our ingredients... a lot of risk there


----------



## Ovrclck

Please announce in this thread!


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Funny true story, we actually looked into this ages ago just to use for shows and stuff. Would just be like an OEM energy drink.
> 
> Problem came when reviewing the liability agreement... it wasn't a good idea for us, since we don't make beverages and its not our ingredients... a lot of risk there


EVGA koozies!!


----------



## strong island 1

Classicola.


----------



## szeged

i want evga bedsheets and shower curtains.


----------



## vlps5122

evga solve world hunger pls


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i want evga bedsheets and shower curtains.


LOL
Can I get an EVGA snuggy?


----------



## wstanci3

Has EVGA ever thought about making boxers/briefs?


----------



## Ovrclck

Jacob - How many units do you expect to receive with this first shipment?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Has EVGA ever thought about making boxers/briefs?


Not.... yet


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Jacob - How many units do you expect to receive with this first shipment?


Decent QTY, but still limited. Will be limited at EVGA.com with more going to ETAIL like Newegg/Amazon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Decent QTY, but still limited. Will be limited at EVGA.com with more going to ETAIL like Newegg/Amazon.


will we see them at newegg and amazon on day one? or just evga.com? i remember last time it took a week or so for newegg to get them, if i have to wait any longer if i miss out day one ill probably blind fold myself and walk backwards into oncoming traffic.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Hard to say TBH... a lot of it depends when we get it, release it, etc.

I would say it is likely to see it at evga.com day 1 (but later in afternoon), and maybe etailer following day or day after.


----------



## Ovrclck

$729.00!! nice!!

It's almost happening!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> $729.00!! nice!!
> 
> It's almost happening!


Same price as the 780ti Superclocked with ACX cooler.


----------



## Fonne

Same price as the SuperClocked cant be right ? ...


----------



## Fonne

EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Dual Classified ACX
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk
£659.99 inc VAT

EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-236-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402
£599.99 inc VAT

60 Pund differance ...


----------



## CaliLife17

I wonder then if this will be taking the place of the FTW model line, and the Kingpin edition will be the TRUE Classy model.

Or just the fact now that everyone has GK110 Exhaustion and between Titan, 780, and 780ti and it just cant command a higher price because people at this point wont really pay the premium.

I plan on picking up 2 Classy's and then 2 Kingpins and selling the ones i end up not keeping.


----------



## Jpmboy

Somewhere around there...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I wonder then if this will be taking the place of the FTW model line, and the Kingpin edition will be the TRUE Classy model.
> 
> Or just the fact now that everyone has GK110 Exhaustion and between Titan, 780, and 780ti and it just cant command a higher price because people at this point wont really pay the premium.
> 
> I plan on picking up 2 Classy's and then 2 Kingpins and selling the ones i end up not keeping.


as long as these are full gk110 with the 780 classy pcb and 1.5v then it doesn't really matter what they are called. All that matters is those features. And even if the kingpin edition is more aggressively binned you could still get lucky and get a great chip.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i want evga bedsheets and shower curtains.


THIS


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> as long as these are full gk110 with the 780 classy pcb and 1.5v then it doesn't really matter what they are called. All that matters is those features. And even if the kingpin edition is more aggressively binned you could still get lucky and get a great chip.


So are you getting a Classified or a Kingpin Classified?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> as long as these are full gk110 with the 780 classy pcb and 1.5v then it doesn't really matter what they are called. All that matters is those features. And even if the kingpin edition is more aggressively binned you could still get lucky and get a great chip.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you getting a Classified or a Kingpin Classified?
Click to expand...

I guess I am going to go with the classified. If they were both out today I would get the kingpin edition. I shouldn't have sold my cards so early and should have enjoyed them longer while I waited for the kingpin edition.

I have had a rampage iv black edition and 4930k still in the boxes since Nov 19th and I don't think I could stare at them for another month or longer.

I feel stupid even switching to this card since I loved my 780 classy's but I always wanted a fully enabled gk110 chip and I couldn't help myself. I also had the 780 classy's for about 5 months and I didn't lose much money so it's not like I am buying another 2 cards outright. Most of the money comes from the 780 classy sales.

Plus for the first time ever I was able to keep my current waterblocks for my new cards. That played into my decision a lot also.

your going to stick with your classy's right. They are amazing cards and I think you are making the smart decision. I still don't see a lot of reference ti's surpassing the 780 classy's.


----------



## Juicehead

I ran my power requirements through the online calculator and it is recommending 1000w. You guys know if this will be a safe buy for 2 classys? Maybe very conservative overclocking at some point down the road?

What happened to all the 1200w PSUs???

Corsair, EVGA units all out of stock.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> I ran my power requirements through the online calculator and it is recommending 1000w. You guys know if this will be a safe buy for 2 classys? Maybe very conservative overclocking at some point down the road?
> 
> What happened to all the 1200w PSUs???
> 
> Corsair, EVGA units all out of stock.


Power hungry cards like these happened.. and possibly the mining craze right now? AMD cards aren't exactly easy on the power.


----------



## HighTemplar

Well I'll be adding 2 of these to my reference 780 Ti's for Quad SLI for a few weeks until I get some benches done then sell the reference models and grab 1 more Classy/King


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Well I'll be adding 2 of these to my reference 780 Ti's for Quad SLI for a few weeks until I get some benches done then sell the reference models and grab 1 more Classy/King


4 way SLI with 2 reference cards and 2 KPE's. be sure to post pics without an explanation in the Ti owners thread


----------



## Jacoblab

Anyone know if a 780 Classified waterblock would work on the 780Ti Classified?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacoblab*
> 
> Anyone know if a 780 Classified waterblock would work on the 780Ti Classified?


they will.


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Decent QTY, but still limited. Will be limited at EVGA.com with more going to ETAIL like Newegg/Amazon.


More for Newegg/Amazon!??!

I am so excited. I will grab 2xClassy Ti. Please, keep us informed often!


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> $729.00!! nice!!
> 
> It's almost happening!


I will be nut if I see that price. $739.99 is still acceptable.


----------



## Jpmboy

just got one. $739.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just got one. $739.










...happy benching, with lots of results posted please - inquiring minds (and wallets) want to know


----------



## szeged

grabbed two classy 780ti's will be here tomorrow/early wed. lots and lots of results inc.



my body is ready.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Look at that Firestrike Extreme Score with a Kingpin 780ti.

GoodddDamnnnnnnn!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Firestrike Extreme Score with a Kingpin 780ti.
> 
> GoodddDamnnnnnnn!


childs play


----------



## adino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Firestrike Extreme Score with a Kingpin 780ti.
> 
> GoodddDamnnnnnnn!


...is that legit? Almost 2Ghz at 1.21 volts? Sorry I'm quite a noob.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Firestrike Extreme Score with a Kingpin 780ti.
> 
> GoodddDamnnnnnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is that legit? Almost 2Ghz at 1.21 volts? Sorry I'm quite a noob.
Click to expand...

precision x doesn't show voltage above 1.212. He is definitely at like 1.5v+


----------



## adino

Ahh that explains it. I was gonna say...


----------



## strong island 1

also guys before we can really use these cards we need someone to create a bios for us. These cards don't ship with a very high tdp like the kingpin will. Whoever gets there card first we need to get the bios in skyn3t or someones hands.

obviously I don't know what these cards ship with but I am just basing my statement on the 780 classy. Just wanted to mention that.


----------



## 113802

I am tempted to upgrade to the GTX 780 ti classified. What is the main difference between the classified and KPE? Is the Classified fully voltage unlocked also?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Firestrike Extreme Score with a Kingpin 780ti.
> 
> GoodddDamnnnnnnn!


Damn. He is hooked up along with an ES chip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys I am working on getting us the new overvoltage tool for the ti classy's which should allow 1.5v without an evbot. I just pm'd the creator for it now. The current one I have posted in the classified owner's club will not work for the classy ti.

And guys please come over to the classified owner's club for all the info and downloads for these cards. I am trying to update all 3 of these threads but it will be easier for it all to be in one place. I will work hard tonight to try and get everything straightened out with the voltage control and bios's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4410#post_21357119


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys I am working on getting us the new overvoltage tool for the ti classy's which should allow 1.5v without an evbot. I just pm'd the creator for it now. The current one I have posted in the classified owner's club will not work for the classy ti.
> 
> And guys please come over to the classified owner's club for all the info and downloads for these cards. I am trying to update all 3 of these threads but it will be easier for it all to be in one place. I will work hard tonight to try and get everything straightened out with the voltage control and bios's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4410#post_21357119


That's great news! Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tx-jose

EVGA GTX 780ti Classified avalibe on evga.com right now for $739.99

only a $40 premium for such a beast card seems like a steal compared to the reference.

GOGOGOGogogogogoogogo!!!!!111!1!1

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR

annnnnnnnnddddddddddddddd sold out!!! lmao!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780ti Classified avalibe on evga.com right now for $739.99
> 
> only a $40 premium for such a beast card seems like a steal compared to the reference.
> 
> GOGOGOGogogogogoogogo!!!!!111!1!1
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR
> 
> annnnnnnnnddddddddddddddd sold out!!! lmao!!


Yea, EVGA is going for the throat of every other manufacturer with the Classified and Kingpin. They represent the highest level of quality and features, but priced extremely aggressively for their segment, far lower than many expected.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, EVGA is going for the throat of every other manufacturer with the Classified and Kingpin. They represent the highest level of quality and features, but priced extremely aggressively for their segment, far lower than many expected.


il say.. I was esally expecting a $850ish card...and it would be worth every penny!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> il say.. I was esally expecting a $850ish card...and it would be worth every penny!!


I was expecting $1,000 or so on the Kingpin. Considering everything about it, when Jacob mentioned around $800 the other day I had to get the broom to sweep my jaw off the ground.

Which is kind of funny in itself, as I never thought I would say that $800 for a GPU is a "deal".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...happy benching, with lots of results posted please - inquiring minds (and wallets) want to know


Will do! my wallet left me for another arse-pocket !


----------



## dVeLoPe

what is the info on 8xx series? im coming from a single gtx 680 and considering buying either the 780ti classy but if the next gen is around the corner (can wait even up to summer 14') ill wait


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what is the info on 8xx series? im coming from a single gtx 680 and considering buying either the 780ti classy but if the next gen is around the corner (can wait even up to summer 14') ill wait


safe to say late q3 i'm sure we'll see a sample next month


----------



## dVeLoPe

so pretty much the ONLY CARD (aside from a 1000$ titan) better then the 780ti CLASSY will be the kingpin version but only for people with ln2?/ or how is the case??

I guess ill buy for xmas 1x 780ti classy but whats the performance difference between that and the regular 780 classy???


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so pretty much the ONLY CARD (aside from a 1000$ titan) better then the 780ti CLASSY will be the kingpin version but only for people with ln2?/ or how is the case??
> 
> I guess ill buy for xmas 1x 780ti classy but whats the performance difference between that and the regular 780 classy???


The 780ti reference is better then a titan. More active cuda cores and higher clocks. A 780ti with classified on the side is a whole other beast. And the kingpin 780ti is a step above that.

Safe to say the kingpin 780ti will top all teh performance charts!!


----------



## CaliLife17

At the same point, I would like to say just because you get the K|ngp|n edition card doesnt mean you will get the most out of it. You will need to be a good overclocker to get the most out of a card like the K|ngp|n edition. Don't expect to just purchase the card and be topping the charts.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^^ I thought everyone does THE SAME THINGS to overclock the card...

the only difference would be ACTUAL CHIPS DIE if its a good overclocker it will go faster then the others has nothing to do with the user??


----------



## Shaolin7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what is the info on 8xx series? im coming from a single gtx 680 and considering buying either the 780ti classy but if the next gen is around the corner (can wait even up to summer 14') ill wait


I'm in the same position, and was debating (I still am) about whether to upgrade or not (still haven't made a move to buy any parts for the prospective build in my signature below). Honestly I have to wonder now after taking some time to ponder things -- will I really see that much of an improvement from a GTX 680 Classified to a 780 Ti Classified? As you've mentioned, Maxwell iterations are upcoming so... I will be eagerly awaiting the reviews of the Kingpin and 'regular' 780 Ti Classifieds to see. I do hope to hear some kind of timeline announcement from Nvidia as well but, not sure on that.


----------



## dVeLoPe

but you have to think about it.. I bought my 680 reference card overnight shipping day1 had it the day after it was released (sold out in minutes I was so lucky to have my info on evga.com already)

a year or two goes by and I barely even used the card but now my 550$ investment is pretty much useless (xl2410 120hz @ 1080p) as bf4 and metro last light etc aren't max out able lol...

anyway if q2/3 of next year for 8xx is confirmed then buying a 780 classy or 780ti classy will be about a good half a years top of the line but ...

like you I am unsure.. compare 780 classy or 780ti classy to my 680 and if its not 2x as fast I don't think ill upgrade..


----------



## kingduqc

I really don't see any need to upgrade and that's coming from a guy with a single 670 in 2560*1440. 99.9% of the game are playable at high settings (ultra ususally look exactly the same but you get more fps) It's not like any good game at the moment require the horsepower, maybe the witcher 3 and the division but they are still months away. What do you guys expect from 880's on 20 nm vs those 780ti ? is it a major difference when you shrink the size?


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> The 780ti reference is better then a titan. More active cuda cores and higher clocks. A 780ti with classified on the side is a whole other beast. And the kingpin 780ti is a step above that.
> 
> Safe to say the kingpin 780ti will top all teh performance charts!!


Sorry but I have to disagree. It's only "better" at lower resolutions (up to 1440p) and a single monitor due to the unfortunate fact that NVIDIA only allows 3GB VRAM on the 780s. Once you get to 1600p+ and multi monitor you have to turn settings down/off due to the VRAM wall. I don't see how that's "better" when you are spending $700+ on a Video Card. It also gets destroyed in compute applications. You can flash a new BIOS/OC the Titan to perform as well/better than the Ti. There's no way to add VRAM or compute processing to the Ti so the Titan it's still the better Video Card (specially over the reference 780 Ti).


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Sorry but I have to disagree. It's only "better" at lower resolutions (up to 1440p) and a single monitor due to the unfortunate fact that NVIDIA only allows 3GB VRAM on the 780s. Once you get to 1600p+ and multi monitor you have to turn settings down/off due to the VRAM wall. I don't see how that's "better" when you are spending $700+ on a Video Card. It also gets destroyed in compute applications. You can flash a new BIOS/OC the Titan to perform as well/better than the Ti. There's no way to add VRAM or compute processing to the Ti so the Titan it's still the better Video Card (specially over the reference 780 Ti).


I will give you multi-monitor setups, but even on a single 4K display the 780ti was not hitting a Vram wall on any games out there that was not modded skyrim.

You cant compare compute on Titan vs 780ti. Titan was designed to do compute, the ti was never meant to or marketed as a compute card. if you need compute you buy a workstation card or a Titan. Most people dont need to compute, some do. You get what fits your needs. its only a selling point on the Titan if you are going to need it and use it.

Clock for Clock a 780ti will always be faster then a Titan. Now if you have good OC titan and a bad OC ti then ya the titan will be faster, but clock for clock, TI wins.

ALL flagship cards out now are great cards 290,290x,780,780 ti, and the Titan. There is something there for everyone, You buy the card that fits your needs.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I will give you multi-monitor setups, but even on a single 4K display the 780ti was not hitting a Vram wall on any games out there that was not modded skyrim.
> 
> You cant compare compute on Titan vs 780ti. Titan was designed to do compute, the ti was never meant to or marketed as a compute card. if you need compute you buy a workstation card or a Titan. Most people dont need to compute, some do. You get what fits your needs. its only a selling point on the Titan if you are going to need it and use it.
> 
> Clock for Clock a 780ti will always be faster then a Titan. Now if you have good OC titan and a bad OC ti then ya the titan will be faster, but clock for clock, TI wins.
> 
> ALL flagship cards out now are great cards 290,290x,780,780 ti, and the Titan. There is something there for everyone, You buy the card that fits your needs.


Can you please name your source/proof that the Ti does not run out of memory in a single 4K monitor in any games out there?









When I spend $700+ on a Video Card not only I CAN, but I DO compare everything, including computing, as it will most definitely affect the resale value of the card. Since the Titan can be had for the same price as the 780Ti at this time, and they both work for gaming, it is more than a fair comparison (I bought my Titans for $750 a piece).

On a single 4K Monitor you have to turn off AA completely and/or turn down textures when using the Ti to not hit the VRAM wall. I hit 3GB VRAM on a heavily modded Skyrim in a single 1080p monitor. BF4 at max settings is single-handed eating the Tis VRAM alive on almost all resolutions. It also ran out of VRAM in Far Cry 3 on Ultra Settings. Here's proof:

http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-amd-radeon-r9-290x-at-4k-ultra-hd_130055/10

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2050857

I was waiting for the 780 Ti (fully enabled GK110) since the Titan came out in February. Since I refuse to pay $1000 for a Video Card that has anything disabled, and since NVIDIA unfortunately was kind enough to gimp the Tis VRAM making it obsolete before it even came out, I had to buy Titans and have to wait until a fully enabled Maxwell part comes out to be able to play max settings/60Hz/60fps+ in a 4K monitor.

Please don't advise anyone with a 4K monitor in buying a Ti, they'll be mad at you when they're game starts freezing up on them for lack of VRAM


----------



## criminal

They are back in stock!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> They are back in stock!


should arrive at home wednesday at the latest, cant wait for these cards


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Can you please name your source/proof that the Ti does not run out of memory in a single 4K monitor in any games out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't advise anyone with a 4K monitor in buying a Ti, they'll be mad at you when they're game starts freezing up on them for lack of VRAM


Find an example of a Ti, 780 or 280x having that happen when the AA is set to 2x instead of 8x and we'll talk.

Going from 4x AA to 8x AA at 1080p gives very little to no image quality improvements. Why would anybody try the same thing in 4k???

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/displays/57849-asus-pq321q-4k-gaming-tried-tested/?page=7
Quote:


> Having larger framebuffers remains more of a marketing tool than a real-world benefit for even enthusiast gamers... there simply won't be many harder cases than rendering to a 4K screen at ultra-quality settings and with a semi-pointless 4x MSAA invoked. Should you really want to have pristine edges in games and aren't happy with the default render from an 8.3MP screen, we'll doubtless see other, more efficient techniques such as FXAA take over.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Find an example of a Ti, 780 or 280x having that happen when the AA is set to 2x instead of 8x and we'll talk.
> 
> Going from 4x AA to 8x AA at 1080p gives very little to no image quality improvements. Why would anybody try the same thing in 4k???
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/displays/57849-asus-pq321q-4k-gaming-tried-tested/?page=7


FXAA is crap. If anything SMAA should be considered for performance AA


----------



## LCRava

I can't speak for you, but I for one do not spend $700+ on a Video Card to have to turn down settings. To answer your question, as I explained above, Skyrim with 4K textures will do exactly that on a single monitor. In 4K you won't be able to even run the game on the Ti. Another game is Witcher 2 with Uber Sampling turned on. Of course we are talking about max settings/eye candy on. These are older games. The Ti came out after these games as well as after the availability of 4K, so I believe that for $700+ (especially since you'll need more than 1 to get acceptable fps) there is no excuse to be hitting "VRAM" walls with any games at any resolution.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> FXAA is crap. If anything SMAA should be considered for performance AA


What, what what, FXAA is crap... You can't imagine what FXAA made from Modern Warfare 3.
How clear picture without drop performance. Without any FXAA Injector, simply in NVIDIA Control Panel, click and what happen with my game, look 100% better than on AMD where I didn't found solution to improve AA, only fps drops with zero improvement tweaking in control panel. And that's only one example.
I thought no solution for that until I didn't turn FXAA, I finish game 2 times before that on AMD and I play again on NVIDIA.
FXAA is great, only need to continue to work on that because can;t resolve all problems but help lot sometimes.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> I can't speak for you, but I for one do not spend $700+ on a Video Card to have to turn down settings. To answer your question, as I explained above, Skyrim with 4K textures will do exactly that on a single monitor. In 4K you won't be able to even run the game on the Ti. Another game is Witcher 2 with Uber Sampling turned on. Of course we are talking about max settings/eye candy on. These are older games. The Ti came out after these games as well as after the availability of 4K, so I believe that for $700+ (especially since you'll need more than 1 to get acceptable fps) there is no excuse to be hitting "VRAM" walls with any games at any resolution.


I play Skyrim with quite a few mods as well. I only hit about 2 gigs. 2x AA takes the edges off everything at 1440p.

But you go ahead and use 8x aa for no benefit other than to say certain cards can't handle the resolution.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What, what what, FXAA is crap... You can't imagine what FXAA made from Modern Warfare 3.
> How clear picture without drop performance. Without any FXAA Injector, simply in NVIDIA Control Panel, click and what happen with my game, look 100% better than on AMD where I didn't found solution to improve AA, only fps drops with zero improvement tweaking in control panel. And that's only one example.
> I thought no solution for that until I didn't turn FXAA, I finish game 2 times before that on AMD and I play again on NVIDIA.
> FXAA is great, only need to continue to work on that because can;t resolve all problems but help lot sometimes.


dont use modern warfare 3 as a performance test. there is no strain to the card there.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I play Skyrim with quite a few mods as well. I only hit about 2 gigs. 2x AA takes the edges off everything at 1440p.
> 
> But you go ahead and use 8x aa for no benefit other than to say certain cards can't handle the resolution.


This is where you are wrong since the Titans CAN run it maxed out w/ 4K textures (and max AA) and the benefit is quite noticeable. I got 3.1 VRAM usage with the mods I run. You don't notice the benefit, because you can't even run it









This is the exact point I've been making. For anything above 1440p, with max out settings (since this is what a $700+ Video Card should be able to do), the Titan is the better option. PERIOD. (For the simple fact it can run @ the same settings the Ti does, plus others the Ti can't. If you don't understand this, then I am sorry for you







)

If any of the Tis had 6GB+ VRAM, I wouldn't even consider the Titan. Unfortunately, reality is quite different.

Tell you what, run Skyrim maxed out above 1440p first, then chime in with your finds. I guarantee they won't support your non sensical comments.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> dont use modern warfare 3 as a performance test. there is no strain to the card there.


Off course not talking about performance. I played that game maxed out on HD5870 without problem but game was not clear and AA, MSAA and Supersampling from AMD Control Panel didn't work at all.
GTX780 work on 40C with VSync on 800MHz clock give 60fps, only is important how NVIDIA FXAA option fixed picture in that game when nothing else work.
And no hit on performance all, card continue to work on 30% With AMD you can change what you want picture stay same similar as no AA in game..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> This is where you are wrong since the Titans CAN run it maxed out w/ 4K textures (and max AA) and the benefit is quite noticeable. I got 3.1 VRAM usage with the mods I run. You don't notice the benefit, because you can't even run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact point I've been making. For anything above 1440p, with max out settings (since this is what a $700+ Video Card should be able to do), the Titan is the better option. PERIOD. (For the simple fact it can run @ the same settings the Ti does, plus others the Ti can't. If you don't understand this, then I am sorry for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If any of the Tis had 6GB+ VRAM, I wouldn't even consider the Titan. Unfortunately, reality is quite different.
> 
> Tell you what, run Skyrim maxed out above 1440p first, then chime in with your finds. I guarantee they won't support your non sensical comments.


FYI, at the same settings in Crysis 3, VRAM "usage" was higher on my Titan than is was on my 780 Classified. I think some of what you are dealing with is allocation instead of actual usage.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> FYI, at the same settings in Crysis 3, VRAM "usage" was higher on my Titan than is was on my 780 Classified. I think some of what you are dealing with is allocation instead of actual usage.


FYI we are not talking about Crysis 3, we're talking about Skyrim. I was hitting the VRAM wall and getting constant freezes and CTDs. Once I switched Video Cards, it ran without a hitch. Either way, please run games with maxed out settings in 4K with a 780 Classified and with a Titan and let us know your "finds"







.

To be clear, I am not defending one or the other, I am just stating a simple fact: The Titan can do everything the 780 Ti can. The reverse is not true. Both the Titan and the Ti are gimped, the Titan "gimp" being the lesser of 2 evils. If I gamed on a single monitor up to 1440p I would have bought a Ti. Anything above that resolution, the Titan makes more sense.

In a perfect world, NVIDIA would quit their money grabbing tactics and stop releasing gimped cards that cost an arm and a leg. Unfortunately, people fall for the "good enough" Nvidia releases and pay for it anyways.

If and when a fully enabled GK110 part w/ 6GB+ is released, as it should have been from the get go, this whole argument will be futile.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> This is where you are wrong since the Titans CAN run it maxed out w/ 4K textures (and max AA) and the benefit is quite noticeable. I got 3.1 VRAM usage with the mods I run. You don't notice the benefit, because you can't even run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact point I've been making. For anything above 1440p, with max out settings (since this is what a $700+ Video Card should be able to do), the Titan is the better option. PERIOD. (For the simple fact it can run @ the same settings the Ti does, plus others the Ti can't. If you don't understand this, then I am sorry for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If any of the Tis had 6GB+ VRAM, I wouldn't even consider the Titan. Unfortunately, reality is quite different.
> 
> Tell you what, run Skyrim maxed out above 1440p first, then chime in with your finds. I guarantee they won't support your non sensical comments.


So what you're saying that 8x msaa makes more of a difference at 4k resolution that it does at lower resolutions?

Where is the data besides your own personal opinion to prove this?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So what you're saying that 8x msaa makes more of a difference at 4k resolution that it does at lower resolutions?
> 
> Where is the data besides your own personal opinion to prove this?


I wouldn't feed the troll. They are set in there ways that the TITAN is the best card out there, and no one should by anything else.

Lets just move on from this whole titan debate. Im tired of it, went through plenty of it in the Titan thread when it came out.

back on topic. Now that I purchased 2x Ti Classy's, when can we expect more info on Kingpin edition. Im curious to see if there will be much of a difference with these on AIR/WATER, or if really the only place you really will see a difference is in LN2. Im kinding hoping its in LN2 to save my wallet from another purchase


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So what you're saying that 8x msaa makes more of a difference at 4k resolution that it does at lower resolutions?
> 
> Where is the data besides your own personal opinion to prove this?


I never stated that "it makes more of a difference at 4K resolution that it does at lower resolutions". I stated that the difference is quite noticeable. As noticeable as using FXAA that made Skyrim look like crap.

The data is in the simple FACT that the GTX TITAN CAN run it @ 4K w/ max settings and 4K textures and the Ti CAN NOT. It's not that complicated really. The 780s can't even run Far Cry 3 in Ultra settings @ 4K and the Titans can:

http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-amd-radeon-r9-290x-at-4k-ultra-hd_130055/10

If you can't understand this, then once again I am truly sorry for you







.

I had a 4K TV (Panasonic WT600) and I am in the process of replacing it. I am finalizing a whole new build to be able to bench/game on it properly. If you never had one,I'd suggest you stop trying to argue about something you have no direct experience with







.

Either way, this is way







. The fact is that there will be no 780 Ti w/ 6GB at least for now, and that is a damn shame.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> I never stated that "it makes more of a difference at 4K resolution that it does at lower resolutions". I stated that the difference is quite noticeable. As noticeable as using FXAA that made Skyrim look like crap.
> 
> The data is in the simple FACT that the GTX TITAN CAN run it @ 4K w/ max settings and 4K textures and the Ti CAN NOT. It's not that complicated really. The 780s can't even run Far Cry 3 in Ultra settings @ 4K and the Titans can:
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-amd-radeon-r9-290x-at-4k-ultra-hd_130055/10
> 
> If you can't understand this, then once again I am truly sorry for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a 4K TV (Panasonic WT600) and I am in the process of replacing it. I am finalizing a whole new build to be able to bench/game on it properly. If you never had one,I'd suggest you stop trying to argue about something you have no direct experience with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I understand exactly what you are saying dude, there is no need of the attitude like that.

The reason why I am asking is because what you are saying does not correspond with what the 4k reviews are stating about using 8x msaa. The reviews are saying it's not needed and you are saying it is needed. I was just trying to find out why. It seems it's nothing more than a personal preference and that's just fine too.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I wouldn't feed the troll. They are set in there ways that the TITAN is the best card out there, and no one should by anything else.
> 
> Lets just move on from this whole titan debate. Im tired of it, went through plenty of it in the Titan thread when it came out.
> 
> back on topic. Now that I purchased 2x Ti Classy's, when can we expect more info on Kingpin edition. Im curious to see if there will be much of a difference with these on AIR/WATER, or if really the only place you really will see a difference is in LN2. Im kinding hoping its in LN2 to save my wallet from another purchase


It's funny that when somebody shows you an argument that makes sense and you can't debate with they are automatically trolling. That's a good attitude to have







.

Anyhow, to answer your question, The Kingpin should be out in January with actual specs in the next couple of weeks. The fans are modified from the ACX design that EVGA has been using with their cards. It is larger and has 11 blades:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=6 / Posts #153 and #163


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> It's funny that when somebody shows you an argument that makes sense and you can't debate with they are automatically trolling. That's a good attitude to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2067842&mpage=6


1. I called you a troll because you were spouting personal opinion as fact in regards to 4k and AA. No your argument doesn't make sense, the only person actually making your argument is you.
2. I called you a troll because you came in here and started to derail this thread.
3. I am more than happy to continue this discussion over PM with you, but it doesn't belong in this thread, or should of ever entered this thread.

-Thanks


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I understand exactly what you are saying dude, there is no need of the attitude like that.
> 
> The reason why I am asking is because what you are saying does not correspond with what the 4k reviews are stating about using 8x msaa. The reviews are saying it's not needed and you are saying it is needed. I was just trying to find out why. It seems it's nothing more than a personal preference and that's just fine too.


I apologize if I offended you. It was not my intention.

MSAA of any form, will never be "needed" to run anything. It does look noticeably better with than without it and you can call it personal preference if you will.

The way I see it is, If you are going to spend the kind of $$ you need to run games at 4K right now, you shouldn't have to turn off any settings or "settle" for good enough, specially considering that the Titan and the Ti cost about the same.

I don't think the Titan is the best card out and the reason I waited until now to get it is exactly that. It's not worth $1000. The best card would be a 780Ti w/ 6GB. I got the Titans for lack of options, nothing else.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> The 780ti reference is better then a titan. More active cuda cores and higher clocks. A 780ti with classified on the side is a whole other beast. And the kingpin 780ti is a step above that.
> 
> Safe to say the kingpin 780ti will top all teh performance charts!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> 1. I called you a troll because you were spouting personal opinion as fact in regards to 4k and AA. No your argument doesn't make sense, the only person actually making your argument is you.
> 2. I called you a troll because you came in here and started to derail this thread.
> 3. I am more than happy to continue this discussion over PM with you, but it doesn't belong in this thread, or should of ever entered this thread.
> 
> -Thanks


1. It is indeed a FACT that the none of GTX 780 Ti can play Far Cry 3 and other games @ 4K and AA turned on, NOT MY PERSONAL OPINION!

http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-amd-radeon-r9-290x-at-4k-ultra-hd_130055/10

2. I am not the one who derailed the thread, that was done by tx-jose on post #492, I simply responded to him making an observation that he was not correct. You decided to answer for him and cause the derailment yourself.

3. Thank you for offering to further discuss this over PM, but based on what I've seen from you so far, it will be utterly pointless.

No need to continue the discussion, specially since there won't be any 780 Tis w/6GB.

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> 1. It is indeed a FACT that the none of GTX 780 Ti can play Far Cry 3 and other games @ 4K and AA turned on, NOT MY PERSONAL OPINION!
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-amd-radeon-r9-290x-at-4k-ultra-hd_130055/10
> 
> 2. I am not the one who derailed the thread, that was done by tx-jose on post #492, I simply responded to him making an observation that he was not correct. You decided to answer for him and cause the derailment yourself.
> 
> 3. Thank you for offering to further discuss this over PM, but based on what I've seen from you so far, it will be utterly pointless.
> 
> No need to continue the discussion, specially since there won't be any 780 Tis w/6GB.
> 
> Thank you.


Take this off thread please.


----------



## h2spartan

I just purchased a 780ti classy (still awaiting payment verification....sigh) but I will most likely sell it off once this comes available unless of course my classy is a phenomenal oc'er. In that case, there would be no reason to get a kingpin if mine is on par with one under water. LN2 might be a different story but I have no plans for that.

Edit: My classy status is now updated to "Verified, Pending Approval"

My joy status is now updated to:









Status when finally shipped:









Status upon arrival:


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just purchased a 780ti classy (still awaiting payment verification....sigh) but I will most likely sell it off once this comes available unless of course my classy is a phenomenal oc'er. In that case, there would be no reason to get a kingpin if mine is on par with one under water. LN2 might be a different story but I have no plans for that.


Ya im in the same boat as you. These Classy's might be a crutch until the kingpin edition. It will be interesting to see how much these 2 really do differ just under water. Also im curious if the Kingpin edition will come installed with a LN2 bios.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> I apologize if I offended you. It was not my intention.
> 
> MSAA of any form, will never be "needed" to run anything. It does look noticeably better with than without it and you can call it personal preference if you will.
> 
> The way I see it is, If you are going to spend the kind of $$ you need to run games at 4K right now, you shouldn't have to turn off any settings or "settle" for good enough, specially considering that the Titan and the Ti cost about the same.
> 
> I don't think the Titan is the best card out and the reason I waited until now to get it is exactly that. It's not worth $1000. The best card would be a 780Ti w/ 6GB. I got the Titans for lack of options, nothing else.


Your entire argument is completely invalid when you take into consideration the fact that there are VERY few games that are playable at 4k w/8x MSAA on TWO Titans, much less one.

4k res is already demanding enough as it is. There isn't a single card out now, nor will the 8xx series be capable of running modern titles at 4K with 8x MSAA.

Considering that, your argument makes no sense. If you want to run 4K on a single card, or even two cards, you HAVE to run without AA, or at the very most, 2x MSAA.

You'd be best served to run FXAA (which has VERY little VRAM impact)


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Your entire argument is completely invalid when you take into consideration the fact that there are VERY few games that are playable at 4k w/8x MSAA on TWO Titans, much less one.
> 
> 4k res is already demanding enough as it is. There isn't a single card out now, nor will the 8xx series be capable of running modern titles at 4K with 8x MSAA.
> 
> Considering that, your argument makes no sense. If you want to run 4K on a single card, or even two cards, you HAVE to run without AA, or at the very most, 2x MSAA.
> 
> You'd be best served to run FXAA (which has VERY little VRAM impact)


Thanks for your opinion. I never said a single or dual Titans. It is achievable with 3 Way or 4 Way Titan SLi but never on 780 Tis, even with 4 Way SLi and with the Kingpin edition due to VRAM limitations. I know it's valid because I have done it.

Have you tested any games with 3/4 Titans and 4K and was unable to run games with said settings? If not, may I suggest you don't say my arguments are invalid?









I really do not wish to continue arguing this further as it is off topic. I'll gladly answer any practical questions you may have over PM.

Thank you.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Stay on topic please or it will be locked.


----------



## HighTemplar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. I never said a single or dual Titans. It is achievable with 3 Way or 4 Way Titan SLi but never on 780 Tis, even with 4 Way SLi and with the Kingpin edition due to VRAM limitations. I know it's valid because I have done it.
> 
> Have you tested any games with 3/4 Titans and 4K and was unable to run games with said settings? If not, may I suggest you don't say my arguments are invalid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not wish to continue arguing this further as it is off topic. I'll gladly answer any practical questions you may have over PM.
> 
> Thank you.






I've owned 5 Titans, and currently own 5 780 Ti's, so yes I'd say I know a thing or two.

Speaking of, my 3 780 Ti Classifieds just shipped, so expect some benches in a day or two.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> *I've owned 5 Titans, and currently own 5 780 Ti's*, so yes I'd say I know a thing or two.
> 
> Speaking of, my 3 780 Ti Classifieds just shipped, so expect some benches in a day or two.


are you Nvidia?


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys. Once you get your 780 ti classified's come over to the EVGA Classified Owner's Club. I just posted the new Classified Software Overvoltage Tool 2.0 which should allow 1.5v on the TI Classy. The old one for the 780 Classy will not work on the TI Classy and was limited to 1.35v so this should be cool.

We also already have a bios for the TI Classy skyn3t was awesome to create for us which I have added to the OP. I can't wait for tommorrow.

I also added a section with some info on the Kingpin edition with the photos and info Jacob posted for us. That pic of the power section is insane.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just purchased a 780ti classy (still awaiting payment verification....sigh) but I will most likely sell it off once this comes available unless of course my classy is a phenomenal oc'er. In that case, there would be no reason to get a kingpin if mine is on par with one under water. LN2 might be a different story but I have no plans for that.
> 
> Edit: My classy status is now updated to "Verified, Pending Approval"
> 
> My joy status is now updated to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status when finally shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status upon arrival:


Lol.


----------



## Fonne

http://videocardz.com/48381/evga-gtx-780-ti-classified-kingpin-edition-brakes-the-first-world-record


----------



## LCRava

EVGA released some more info today











http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/

http://www.legitreviews.com/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-classified-kngpn-edition-announced-fastest-card-planet_130645


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> EVGA released some more info today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-classified-kngpn-edition-announced-fastest-card-planet_130645


usually i dont like the design of non reference cards. but this>


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> usually i dont like the design of non reference cards. but this>


Yep. Rectangle is the best shape to enter the world yet.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Yep. Rectangle is the best shape to enter the world yet.


it gets better. it has circles too .


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> it gets better. it has circles too .


It was only ha half-joke, and no sarcasm intended. Rectangles are the best. Even Venetian palazzos are rectangular.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Yep. Rectangle is the best shape to enter the world yet.
> 
> 
> 
> it gets better. it has circles too .
Click to expand...

Since when did EK become the lead designers for EVGA?


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I was expecting $1,000 or so on the Kingpin. Considering everything about it, when Jacob mentioned around $800 the other day I had to get the broom to sweep my jaw off the ground.
> 
> Which is kind of funny in itself, as I never thought I would say that $800 for a GPU is a "deal".


$800? Depending on the final specs that is definitely worth the $100 more than the reference.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> I've owned 5 Titans, and currently own 5 780 Ti's, so yes I'd say I know a thing or two.
> 
> Speaking of, my 3 780 Ti Classifieds just shipped, so expect some benches in a day or two.


Why in the world do you need or would blow so much money on GPU's lol ?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> latest info suggests that only the low- and mid-range Maxwell cards will release Q1 2014, with the high-end Maxwell cards releasing towards Q3 or Q4 of 2014
> 
> each to their own tho


That's unfortunate because Nvidia usually releases their flagship cards in March, April, or May.


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> That's unfortunate because Nvidia usually releases their flagship cards in March, April, or May.


Source?

I might skip 700 series for 800 series


----------



## wutang61

I seriously doubt nvidia will release from bottom up. That would be a very stupid move.

If anything we will see a repeat of the Kepler generation with a full gm-104 taking the x80 slot and the refresh will see the big gm-110 die.

I call serious BS on the low end and mid range dropping first


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wutang61*
> 
> I seriously doubt nvidia will release from bottom up. That would be a very stupid move.
> 
> If anything we will see a repeat of the Kepler generation with a full gm-104 taking the x80 slot and the refresh will see the big gm-110 die.
> 
> I call serious BS on the low end and mid range dropping first


True. I notice similar patterns -- GTX 590 Early 2011, GTX 680/690 Early 2012, GTX Titan Early 2013, etc...

Hmm... I will use a discrete GPU for awhile. Then Feb-April 2014 - $500 faster than Kingpin. More Vram, etc. hmm


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owhora*
> 
> Source?


Your source is past history. Look at the launches of the recent series and you'll see that most of the launch dates for the #80 (280, 480, 580, 680, 780) are early to mid spring.


----------



## looniam

GTX 280 June 17, 2008
GTX 480 March 26, 2010
GTX 580 November 9, 2010
GTX 680 March 22, 2012
GTX 780 May 23, 2013

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units

does that answer the question? only 1 release was after Q2 . . . (580)


----------



## fleetfeather

the launch of a new flagship this late into a architecture cycle due to competition is near unprecedented. Looking at past release cycles for flagship cards is useless.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the launch of a new flagship this late into a architecture cycle due to competition is near unprecedented. Looking at past release cycles for flagship cards is useless.


The next flagship card is going to be the GTX 880, expected to be released in the usual time frame of March, April, or May of 2014.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I think everyone here is fine buying the 780 Ti Class or King; as the next MAJOR upgrade isn't really going to be until Volta hits, with stacked VRAM and a few other new techs in it.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think everyone here is fine buying the 780 Ti Class or King; as the next MAJOR upgrade isn't really going to be until Volta hits, with stacked VRAM and a few other new techs in it.


How so, you say that a 780 TI is an upgrade but a 880 will not be? An 880 will launch within 6 months and offer a typical 30% jump, possibly higher if they go with gm110


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> How so, you say that a 780 TI is an upgrade but a 880 will not be? An 880 will launch within 6 months and offer a typical 30% jump, possibly higher if they go with gm110


Very, very doubtful we'll see an 880 until almost 2015.

There simply is no reason for it. The 780 Ti has done it's job regaining the top spot for Nvidia and it will be at least another year for AMD to launch another flagship.

We got the 780 because Nvidia had a lot of failed Titan chips just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Very, very doubtful we'll see an 880 until almost 2015.
> 
> There simply is no reason for it. The 780 Ti has done it's job regaining the top spot for Nvidia and it will be at least another year for AMD to launch another flagship.
> 
> We got the 780 because Nvidia had a lot of failed Titan chips just sitting there doing nothing.


That's what people were saying about the GTX 780 and then *BOOM!* it was released.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> That's what people were saying about the GTX 780 and then *BOOM!* it was released.


Two major differences.

The 780 was released over a year after the 680. Following the same pattern would place the 880 into 2015 just like I said.

And the biggest difference was they actually could make the 780. The 880 on Maxwell is supposed to be 20 nm process. There are no 20 nm cards currently being produced.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Two major differences.
> 
> The 780 was released over a year after the 680. Following the same pattern would place the 880 into 2015 just like I said.
> 
> And the biggest difference was they actually could make the 780. The 880 on Maxwell is supposed to be 20 nm process. There are no 20 nm cards currently being produced.


To follow up on this point, everything i have seen on the move to 20nm is that it has not gone well, and that everyone is having a hard time with 20nm. So maybe we see a refresh in 2014 and not a new GPU architect if they are really having issues (think how Intel is doing a Haswell refresh because they are having issues going to 14nm)

I Personally dont believe they will release Maxwell in 1h of 2014. Why would they, AMD threw everything they had at the 290/290x and i would suspect it will be awhile until we see a new flagship card from them.


----------



## Ghoxt

I've been looking at Intel's 22 nm and the heat dissipation realities and general consensus that the advances from the previous gen were not full steam ahead as we had seen in the past.

Wondering if there's a parallel for GPU's headed in this direction where performance gains will be smaller, and heat more of an in your face issue. I'll not state the obvious on current gen...









On Topic:
OP should change the title of this thread 6G







& oddly enough I really was swayed towards AMD's crossfire scaling this gen with the 290X or 290 for that matter, both smoke the competition in any form of SLI iirc. However I don't think i feel like dealing with the hassle of trying to procure two AMD cards right now with the Crypto rarity angle.

So with that in mind i was thinking 2 NV cards, Classy or Kingpin, and call it a day. I have a special build in mind for the Kingpins if I get two of them.


----------



## Asus11

I can preorder this card for £739


----------



## Asus11

who says its 6GB ram it can't be..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> who says its 6GB ram it can't be..


its not 6gb, jacob confirmed it will not be 6gb. the 6gb thing came from videocardz.com trying to get site traffic by making stuff up....again.


----------



## Asus11

would be good if these came stock 1200+


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> would be good if these came stock 1200+


The chart Jacob provided showed the boost at 1200. With temps in check, should see another 75-80 mhz on top of that.


----------



## VSG

So ya, these will be a while.


----------



## VSG

It's not bad with 2 cards though, but yes- buying 3 or more Nvidia cards is pushing it logically.


----------



## skupples

Didn't jacob already bust this rumor in the chops on EVGA forum a month ago?


----------



## skupples

What ever you need to tell your self to sleep @ night.

this card coming with 12gb of vram is laughable, no need for that kind of vram on a card that is compute crippled.

this card coming with 6gb of vram is still pretty laughable, and will likely cost ~1,000$

EVGA Jacob stated in the 780ti owners club that 6gb is held by the titan name only. The possibility of nvidia lifting that is slight, & could possible explain the "Delay" but i just find it REALLY hard to believe since it's aimed @ an overclocking audience, more ram = lower chance of a proper memory overclock. Also, the GPU news websites all feed off of each other, if one of them reports 6gb kingpin, so will all the others. This has been seen time & time again through out the years. Hell, Remember when 780Ti was supposed to come with 6 & 12gb variants? If I were any of you waiting for this card due to it possibly having 6gb of vram, I wouldn't hold your breath. EVGA_Jacob isn't one to make things up. I'll believe him saying "nvidia won't let us, 6gb is held by the titan branding for now" over any two bit news site.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

...and we are done here.


----------

